# We need to kill Radical Islam totally, completely and without compassion.



## Neubarth

I know that some of you guys will say, "No shit, Shirlock!"  

This missive in not addressed to those of you who know what Radical Islam is.  I address those ignoramuses who think that all of Islam is homogenous and is a religion of PEACE. According to one out of three Islamics, they do not want any peace. They want to see strife and conflict and lots of bloodshed.

There is a branch of Islam that transcends Shitti or Sunni.  It is a branch of Islam that teaches that Islam will sweep the world under the Great Third Caliphate (or the coming of the Mahdi) after a period of tremendous chaos all over the globe. Global War will bring the Islamic religion to everybody. Praise Allah! (MHBEIHF!)

Christianity, Islam and the Mayans predict a period of great chaos in the near future.  The Christians and Mayans both think it is out of our control and it is the decision of divine providence that this Chaos happens.

The Radical Islamics believe that they can bring this Chaos about through world wide terrorism.  If they can create enough chaos, the world will run out of control and there will be much bloodshed and out of this horrific mess will come universal Radical Islam and Sharia Law.  

During the Great Third Caliphate (Rule of the Mahdi), anybody who does not accept Islam will be beheaded as Mohammed (Mhbeihf) demonstrated with his decapitation of most of the Jewish men of ancient Medina (Look up the Battle of Khaybar if you want the specifics on the disgusting slaughter of the innocent Jews and the raping of their young wives and innocent daughters.) 

Mohammed (Mhbeihf) even took a pretty young Jewish woman as his wife after he cut off the head of her husband in Islamic ritual fashion. As you know, she wasn't really Mohammed's (Mhbeihf) wife regardless of what he called her. She was just his sex slave, afraid of losing her head just like her husband whose execution she was forced to watch. All of the Jewish Girls from 10 to 30 were kept by Mohammed's (Mhbeihf) gang of pillagers for their sexual satisfaction. Everybody else was slaughtered or sold into slavery. Mohammed (mhbeihf) and his band of men made a lot of money off of the Jews he sold into slavery after he took their small town of Medina. (Now a Moslem holy city.)

It is from this lesson that the followers of Mohammed (Mhbeihf) learned how important it was to kill the Jews where ever they were found if they would not convert to the teachings of Mohammed (Mhbeihf).  Did you note that the long range rocket that was fired by the crazy Radical Islamics into Israel from Lebanon in the last conflict were called the Al Khaybar.  That was to serve as a warning to all Jews that they are going to be beheaded for their obedience to the wrong God.

All the Jews will be beheaded after the Mahdi comes, after the coming period of Chaos.  The terrorism will bring the Chaos and the Radical Islamics will bring the terrorism, including Atomic Bombs if they can get their hands on them or make them in the next few months. May they burn eternally in hell fire along with Mohammed (Mhbeihf).


----------



## sealybobo

While we are at it, we should kill radical christianity too.  

Do you know what you get with an Eye for an Eye?  A bunch of blind people.


----------



## Neubarth

sealybobo said:


> While we are at it, we should kill radical christianity too.
> 
> Do you know what you get with an Eye for an Eye?  A bunch of blind people.



There is no such thing as Radical Christianity. Radical Islam has been murdering millions of people all over the globe for well over a thousand years.

They need to be killed anywhere they are found.  The sooner the better.

Remember, if you remove the Radical Islamic element from Islam, you will have a true religion of peace.  They will no longer have a need to blow up people and kill innocents all over the globe.


----------



## Amanda

I refuse to believe peace isn't possible.


----------



## glockmail

Amanda said:


> I refuse to believe peace isn't possible.


They'd kill you without thinking twice.


----------



## Neubarth

Amanda said:


> I refuse to believe peace isn't possible.



Amanda, I like your optimism.  

Pearl was also optimistic, but you can go to Al Jazeera and pull up his beheading video.  All he was to them was a small part of the Chaos that they want to bring to the world.  

He is dead now, but he made a lot of gurgeling noises as they were cutting off his head.  Not a dignified way to die. Totally crude and bloody as well as ugly.


----------



## sealybobo

Neubarth said:


> There is no such thing as Radical Christianity. Radical Islam has been murdering millions of people all over the globe for well over a thousand years.
> 
> They need to be killed anywhere they are found.  The sooner the better.
> 
> Remember, if you remove the Radical Islamic element from Islam, you will have a true religion of peace.  They will no longer have a need to blow up people and kill innocents all over the globe.



No such thing as radical christianity?  Dude, read a history book.  Catholic Queens used to chop off the heads of Lutherans, the crusades, etc.  And the people who voted for Bush two times are radical christians.  They see the end of days coming and that's why they defend israel.  We have radical christians, along with jews, shaping our middle east policies.   

Bin Ladin has nothing to do with Islam.  As soon as we stop attacking/offending Islam, the sooner we'll get their help dealing with these kooks.  Take the Islam out of your sentences and maybe you are correct.  

But what do we do?  Maybe we stop being buddy buddy with the rulers of their country that keep them down, just because we want their oil.  No wonder the poor people in Saudi Arabia hate us.  Their kings screw them daily and we do business with their kings.  And their kings tell them we are the bad guys!!!!

So maybe we take out the Saudi royal family?  But that has nothing to do with Islam or Muslims.  Dude, we will make more enemies if we keep talking the way you talk.

And I know Robert Gates is a Bushie, but I read his report on "terrorism", and he seems to get it beyond just SURGING.  He understands we can't win militarily.  Yes the surge worked, but to win in the muslim world, we have to win the hearts and minds of the people over there.  And right now, we are the evil west.  And we deserve the title, because Bush lied and occupied for oil.   

I can't wait until we have alternative fuels.  Yesterday I heard they are cloning trees to make them better for turning into fuels and so they grow faster.  

I also heard a story about how this guy has a battery car but he has to run an extention cord from his parking lot, thru the lobby and to his office to charge it.  So he's starting a company where he puts plug in's in office parking lots.

He said it's the chicken & the egg problem.  No one buys electic cars because there's nowhere to plug them in and no one puts in power outlets because no one has electric cars.  LOL.

The best thing for us is to get off foreign fuels.  

And notice when we got serious about getting off oil, gas went back to under $2?  We're being played!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Neubarth said:


> Amanda, I like your optimism.
> 
> Pearl was also optimistic, but you can go to Al Jazeera and pull up his beheading video.  All he was to them was a small part of the Chaos that they want to bring to the world.
> 
> He is dead now, but he made a lot of gurgeling noises as they were cutting off his head.  Not a dignified way to die. Totally crude and bloody as well as ugly.



You should see the way we kill them.  If less than 30 civilians will be at risk, we bomb.  That means your mom, your daughter, sister and son could be in a room with 25 other innocent people and if Al Queda is in the area, they may bomb your neighborhood, and you all might die.  

You don't know what it is like to be the poor people in Iraq.  Outside of the GREEN ZONE where violence is down.  Deplorable.


----------



## sealybobo

glockmail said:


> They'd kill you without thinking twice.



And you'd kill them without thinking twice.

And you'd lock them up in a hole, torture them for 3 years, you would not give them due process, habius corpus or a lawyer or a phone call.  You'd drive them insane.  

And then you'd wonder why the rest of the world hates you.  

We used to be able to say, "look, we are the shining example of how you treat people", but that went away with rendering enemy combatants and waterboarding.

How come you guys are wrong about EVERYTHING?  Freaking Amazing.  

This is why you should stop trying to distance yourself from Bush.  This is reminding me of 2003-2006.  You either defended, justified or ignored everything the GOP did.  And now you'll say EVERYONE has to share the blame?

Just like the economy.

So as soon as Obama is in office Jan 21st, you'll say the Iraq quagmire is our fault too.

You guys did nothing right for all 8 years.  That includes your little war on radical islam/terrorism.

George Bush is the terrorist.  George Bush would sacrafice YOU for money in a heartbeat and not think twice.  So why should Bin Ladin or the poor Afgans who he recruits care about you?  

They don't realize you are just like them, and you don't realize they are no different than you.  They love their country, families, freedom, jobs.  When they lose those things, they get mad.  THey feel you are imposing on those things.  And aren't they sort of right?  

NOw I blame more the Saudi Royal Families, but when I see our government (the gop) doing to us what the Saudi's and Saddam do to their citizens.......

Sort of hard to be angry at the terrorists when they stick it to the man.  Wasn't Robinhood a terrorist?


----------



## Ravi

What's stopping you?


----------



## Neubarth

sealybobo said:


> And you'd kill them without thinking twice.
> 
> George Bush is the terrorist.  George Bush would sacrafice YOU for money in a heartbeat and not think twice.  So why should Bin Ladin or the poor Afgans who he recruits care about you?



You are insane!  Nobody said anything about a civil war in Iraq before you started posting your nonsense and ranting incoherently. 

That conflict is not directly related to the problem with Radical Islam. Radical Islam has been murdering people for 15 centuries. Iraq had nothing to do with it hundreds of years ago when the Radical Islamics in Iran murdered most of the Jews in that country.  Why were they murdered?  Simple, they were Jews and the Iranians wanted their land and wealth. How about when Radical Islam murdered or subjugated most of the Jews in the Arab countries.  Why?  Simple, it was because they were Jews and the Radical Islamics wanted their wealth and homes.  Ironically when they did that, they destroyed the intelligencia in their countries and have been backwards for centuries. Amazing! If you kill off all the smart people in your country the people that are left only breed "less than smart people"and the average IQ of the populace goes way down.  Just like your IQ. Dumb de Dumb Dumb!

As in the American Civil War, you have to bring destruction to the bad guys. That is how wars are won regardless of how dumb you are.  We have not been fighting Radical Islam per se in Iraq.  We have been fighting people who use terror to kill any attempts at democracy in that country. Some of those terrorists are radical islamics, but not all are.

In World War Two, we used carpet bombing of the cities to demoralize the populace.  That way they surrendered more quickly.  Now, an idiot like you thinks that you are supposed to fight a kind and gentle war.  There has never been such a thing in world history.  I doubt that it will work.  Go back to school and learn how wars are won.  You kill and demoralize the enemy. When it is a false ideology, you just kill the enemy.  

So far, we have not been killing Radical Islam in a directed effort, but it is going to start soon. Wait until Obama understands what is going on around him. He will make a good war time president.


----------



## Neubarth

sealybobo said:


> No such thing as radical christianity?  Dude, read a history book.  Catholic Queens used to chop off the heads of Lutherans, the crusades, etc.  And the people who voted for Bush two times are radical christians.  They see the end of days coming and that's why they defend israel.  We have radical christians, along with jews, shaping our middle east policies.
> 
> Bin Ladin has nothing to do with Islam.  As soon as we stop attacking/offending Islam, the sooner we'll get their help dealing with these kooks.  !!!!



You are easily the craziest piece of shit I have ever run across on a message board.  Politicians killing others in the name of their religion is nothing new. It has nothing to do with their religion and everything to do with their politics and territorial designs. There has never in the history of the world been a sect of Christians who believe in killing everybody who is not Christian.  If you can name that devout sect, I'd like to know who they are.  I know you are a damned liar and you know you are a damned liar, so you will never find your devout sect.

Posting an insane lie that Osama bin Ladin has noting to do with Islam is just another insane lie. All of your lies are getting boring. All of Osama's Fatwahs were issued under the name of Allah in the cause of Radical Islam.  He has no political goals, Bozo, just the death of all infidels and Universal Islam.  Damn, you are dumb! 

Since you lie all of the time, I strongly suspect that you are a front for Radical Islam.  Where do you live?


----------



## sealybobo

Neubarth said:


> You are insane!  Nobody said anything about a civil war in Iraq before you started posting your nonsense and ranting incoherently.
> 
> That condlict is not directly related to the problem with Radical Islam. Radical Islam has been murdering people for centuries. Iraq had nothing to do with it hundreds of years ago when the Radical Islamics in Iran murdered most of the Jews in that country.  Why sere they murdered?  Simple, they were Jews and the Iranians wanted their land and wealth. How about when Radical Islam murdered or subjugated most of the Jews in the Arab countries.  Why?  Simple, it was because they were Jews and the Radical Islamics wanted their wealth and homes.  Ironically when they did that, they destroyed the intelligencia in their countries and have been backwards for centuries. Amazing! If you kill off all the smart people in your country the people that are left only breed "less than smart people"and the average IQ of the populace goes down.  Dumb de Dumb Dumb!
> 
> As in the American Civil War, you have to bring destruction to the bad guys. That is how wars are won regardless of how dumb you are.  We have not been fighting Radical Islam per se in Iraq.  We have been fighting people who use terror to kill any attempts at democracy in that country. Some of those terrorists are radical islamics, but not all are.
> 
> In World War Two, we used carpet bombing of the cities to demoralize the populace.  That way they surrendered more quickly.  Now, an idiot like you thinks that you are supposed to fight a kind and gentle war.  There has never been such a thing in world history.  I doubt that it will work.  Go back to school and learn how wars are won.  You kill and demoralize the enemy. When it is a false ideology, you just kill the enemy.
> 
> So far, we have not been killing Radical Islam in a directed effort, but it is going to start soon. Wait until Obama understands what is going on around him. He will make a good war time president.



Hey, if you are talking about killing the terrorists in Pakistan, where we know they are terrorist training camps, go for it.

But it really has nothing to do with Islam.

And read Christian history.  Sounds a lot like our story.

And if you keep saying you are fighting Islam, then you are NEVER going to win, unless you want to bomb the entire country with a nuke, and that isn't going to happen.  

PS.  Remember how much we invested in Japan and Germany after we got done "demoralizing" them.


----------



## Neubarth

sealybobo said:


> Hey, if you are talking about killing the terrorists in Pakistan, where we know they are terrorist training camps, go for it.
> 
> But it really has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> And read Christian history.  Sounds a lot like our story.
> 
> And if you keep saying you are fighting Islam, then you are NEVER going to win, unless you want to bomb the entire country with a nuke, and that isn't going to happen.
> 
> PS.  Remember how much we invested in Japan and Germany after we got done "demoralizing" them.



Again, more of your insane lies!  Unbelievable!  Islamic Fatwah's have nothing to do with Islam?   Oh my gosh! I suppose you are going to tell me that they are all Hindu Fatwahs? How damn stupid can you be?

I am an historian.  I don't need to read Christian history. I write Christian History. There never has been a large sect of Christianity that believed in killing all infidels. It has never happened regardless of how many times you lie about it.

I have never once said we were fighting Islam.  Why do you lie and claim that I did.  We need to fight RADICAL Islam.  Not Islam.  Damn, you are fugged up in the head. Why do you lie all the time? I do not favor bombing a whole country with a nuke. Again, you are off balance.   I do favor taking out the Iranian uranium processing sites with a high powered bunker buster because they are deep underground under feet of concrete. A nuclear bunker buster would work best in that case, but only against that designated target. The sooner we take those centrifuges out the better for world peace.

We invested in Japan and Germany after we demoralized them because we wanted them to help us stand up to global communism. Our policy worked magnificently and global Communism fell by the wayside.  You probably did not know that because you do not know anything about world history, do you?  YOu just make it up as you go along.  Liar!

As regards killing the families of the terrorists in Iraq and Pakistan along with the terrorists when they are assembled together.  Tough. The family is just as guilty as the terrorist because they are supporting him in his activities.  Let them die. Once that is understood, there will be less people willing to shelter famous terrorists.  Amazing how that works.


----------



## Lycurgus

sealybobo said:


> PS.  Remember how much we invested in Japan and Germany after we got done "demoralizing" them.




"demoralizing" 

We demoralized them?


----------



## Neubarth

Lycurgus said:


> "demoralizing"
> 
> We demoralized them?




That firebombing of the cities worked to get them to surrender eagerly.  It is amazing how that works.  

General Sherman brought his "Total War" concept to the Deep South in his "March to the Sea." Once the news of the total devastation brought by the Union army spread throughout the rest of the South, there was a lot of emotional pressure brought on General Robert E Lee to surrender. He and his people were demoralized.

If we had not totally devastated the Japanese cities, the Emperor might have continued the war and the US would have had an additional Million casualties taking the main island.  Granted, civilians died due to this Total War concept, but hundreds of thousands of American Boys did not die. Since I had relatives fighting against the Japanese, I thought that was a good trade off. It saved a lot of Japanese lives, too, even though they do not know it.


----------



## Amanda

Neubarth said:


> Amanda, I like your optimism.
> 
> Pearl was also optimistic, but you can go to Al Jazeera and pull up his beheading video.  All he was to them was a small part of the Chaos that they want to bring to the world.
> 
> He is dead now, but he made a lot of gurgeling noises as they were cutting off his head.  Not a dignified way to die. Totally crude and bloody as well as ugly.



So are you saying that because there are some people that would kill us if they had a chance we should kill them if we get the chance? Doesn't this statement read the same way from their side? Or are you saying it's ok for us because they started it? And if you are... are you really sure who started it? Just asking because this problem between Islam and Christianity goes back a long way and think both sides have some legit grievances. But whatever the case, I don't know if you're religious but if you are, do you think God wants us to kill them? 

Lastly, if there was a peaceful solution would you consider it?


----------



## Neubarth

The desire of the Iranians to get the Atomic Bomb is well known in intelligence circles.  There have been numerous speeches in the Iranian congress with respect to the acquisition and use of the bomb to eliminate infidels.  It is not a question of if Iran can make a bomb.  It is only a question of when and how they are going to use it.

If they use it on one of our coastal cities as they have talked about in their congress, we should consider the total elimination for all eternity of the country that attacked us. That will stand as a lesson to any others who think killing infidels is a fun game.


----------



## Neubarth

Amanda said:


> So are you saying that because there are some people that would kill us if they had a chance we should kill them if we get the chance? Doesn't this statement read the same way from their side? Or are you saying it's ok for us because they started it? And if you are... are you really sure who started it? Just asking because this problem between Islam and Christianity goes back a long way and think both sides have some legit grievances. But whatever the case, I don't know if you're religious but if you are, do you think God wants us to kill them?
> 
> Lastly, if there was a peaceful solution would you consider it?



Amana, it is not a problem between Islam and Christianity. It is a problem between RADICAL Islam and Christianity, Hindus, Buddhists, Bahais, Animists, main stream Islamics, Zoroastrians, Atheists, Agnostics and those who do not want to know about religion.  It is Radical Islam against the world.

Radical Islam is the enemy to all, not just Christians.  They do see us as the strength of the Non Radical Islamic world. Therefore they are targeting us.  We are not alone as an object of their future killing, though.

There is no such thing as a peaceful solution when dealing with lunatics.  These lunatics follow the Moon God and the direct teachings of Mohammed (mhbeihf) who was one of histories most evil men. He was a throat slitter and a rapist and a child molester and a thief and a pathological liar who taught all of his men to follow his example. Radical Islam is an offshoot of his insanity. They pattern thier ritual executions after Mohammed's (mhbeihf) style as he demonstrated to them.  It was the same manner that was used in human sacrifice to Baal the blood thirsty god of the Caanites of the Promised Land. (Now they would be called the Palestinians.)


----------



## Paulie

Neubarth said:


> According to one out of three Islamics, they do not want any peace. They want to see strife and conflict and lots of bloodshed.


1 out of 3, huh?

That's a lot of random gas station and 7-11 owners who are apparently terrorist sympathizers.  





> There is a branch of Islam that transcends *Shitti* or Sunni.


Please forgive me if I don't exactly offer you a great deal of credibility, considering you don't even know the names of the two main branches of Islam.

"Shitti"?  That's beyond a typo, that's not even a LITTLE close to "Shiite".

You're a book writer, Neubarth.  A story teller.  And you're not even a good one.


----------



## Neubarth

Paulitics said:


> 1 out of 3, huh?
> 
> That's a lot of random gas station and 7-11 owners who are apparently terrorist sympathizers.
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me if I don't exactly offer you a great deal of credibility, considering you don't even know the names of the two main branches of Islam.
> 
> "Shitti"?  That's beyond a typo, that's not even a LITTLE close to "Shiite".
> 
> You're a book writer, Neubarth.  A story teller.  And you're not even a good one.



Shitti was fully intended.  You are fully a dork. 

I do not know about how many gas stations attendants are secret followers of Radical Islam, but I do know that most of the valets for the hotels in San Diego are.  This place is crawling with Radical Islamics who all claim that they are willing to die for Allah and Mohammed (mhbeihf). 

Books? Everybody is entitled to their own judgments when it comes to books, but my first book has been leading Amazon Mobi Novel sales for over two years.  That is Number One for two years and more. That is hard to beat when you consider that Books are advertised as having been number one on the best seller list for ten weeks or eleven weeks.  How about 140 weeks???? 

Only the Bible has outsold me during that time. I am proud of that especially when you consider that I have never taken any college writing or English classes. People still buy the book. The paperback, originally sold for $7 is now selling for $95 as a used copy.  That is amazing.

 Dorks like you could not even write a book as you are too stupid. Dorks like you do not even know anything about that which you post to on this board.  Do you know the difference between Radical Islam and mainstream Islam? Do dorks like you even care? MY guess is that you are too stupid to waste my time with, so I will put you on ignore for the time being.  Email me if you think you have something intelligent to say.


----------



## strollingbones

There is no such thing as Radical Christianity

so you do not consider fred phelps and his group radical????? o my


and while we are at it ....most people are saying...no shirt sherlock....why dont you put on a shirt?  why are you posting a 20 plus year old avatar with you shirtless.....some of us find it quite offensive?


----------



## editec

Don't you people read _ANY_ history?

One cannot kill _AN IDEA_ with an army, Neubarth. 

You can only kill an idea _with a better idea._ 

You have to attack ideas in the realm of the mind, and not of the body.

If you doubt that,  see the history of Ireland's 700 year battle against England.

Generally, all an invading army can do is make that idea _even more attractive_ to the people you've invaded.

Well, that's why I insist (as the Rand Corporation does) that tracking down these guys is mostly a police action and NOT a military one.


----------



## Ravi

Neubarth said:


> I do not know about how many gas stations attendants are secret followers of Radical Islam, but I do know that most of the valets for the hotels in San Diego are.  This place is crawling with Radical Islamics who all claim that they are willing to die for Allah and Mohammed (mhbeihf).


Then you are in a unique position. Why haven't you wired yourself up and taped the ravings of these terrorists and turned them in to homeland security? You should be ashamed of yourself and you most certainly are shaming Americans everywhere.


----------



## DavidS

Neubarth said:


> There is no such thing as Radical Christianity.



Not anymore. They were all killed off. A good reason why we need to do the same for Islam.


----------



## Caligirl

DavidS said:


> Not anymore. They were all killed off. A good reason why we need to do the same for Islam.



If radical islam started saying that christianity was the scourge of the earth and needed to be wiped off the face of the planet so that the rest of the earth's people could live in freedom and propserity, do you think radical christianity would re-appear?


----------



## editec

What a load of jingistic nonsense the premise of this thread really is.

Basically some of us are judging one billion people based on the actions of a couple thousand nutters.

How easy it is to enflame the prejudices of the terminally stupid.


----------



## Neubarth

editec said:


> What a load of jingistic nonsense the premise of this thread really is.
> 
> Basically some of us are judging one billion people based on the actions of a couple thousand nutters.
> 
> How easy it is to enflame the prejudices of the terminally stupid.



Again, edi, you are deliberately trying to obfuscate the issue with blatant dishonesty.  People who do things like you are doing are commonly called pathological liars.  

Nobody is judging one billion people based upon the actions of a couple thousand nutters. That is a blatant and outrageous lie. 

The actual number of Radical Islamics is estimated a third of a Billion with the majority of them members of the Shitti sect. They are no card carrying members of Radical Islam, as there is no membership card liek there was for the Communists in the 1930's - 1950's.

Eliminate the Radical Islamics, and Islam could be the religion of peace that many claim it is.  I have many friends who are mainstrean Islamics. They want to see the Radical Islamics killed so they can practice their religion of peace. 

They would still have to deal with the atrocious conduct of their founder, child rapist and mass murderer, Mohammed (mhbeihf), but they could excuse his behavior as being typical of roving wild bands of Arabs 1500 years ago and "let it be" and subsequently pursue a religion of peace.  More power to them. They just need to get rid of the Radical Islamics who want to kill everybody.

Without going into specifics, those beheadings really bother me as they should you; though you probably pretend that they never happened and are not happening now. Do you know that beheading is a daily occurance in the Radical Islamic dominated parts of the world?  They control people with the threat of beheading.


----------



## Ravi

Why aren't you taping these people that you hear talking about committing acts of terrorism and turning them in?


----------



## Amanda

Neubarth said:


> Again, edi, you are deliberately trying to obfuscate the issue with blatant dishonesty.  People who do things like you are doing are commonly called pathological liars.
> 
> Nobody is judging one billion people based upon the actions of a couple thousand nutters. That is a blatant and outrageous lie.
> 
> The actual number of Radical Islamics is estimated a third of a Billion with the majority of them members of the Shitti sect. They are no card carrying members of Radical Islam, as there is no membership card liek there was for the Communists in the 1930's - 1950's.
> 
> Eliminate the Radical Islamics, and Islam could be the religion of peace that many claim it is.  I have many friends who are mainstrean Islamics. They want to see the Radical Islamics killed so they can practice their religion of peace.
> 
> They would still have to deal with the atrocious conduct of their founder, child rapist and mass murderer, Mohammed (mhbeihf), but they could excuse his behavior as being typical of roving wild bands of Arabs 1500 years ago and "let it be" and subsequently pursue a religion of peace.  More power to them. They just need to get rid of the Radical Islamics who want to kill everybody.
> 
> Without going into specifics, those beheadings really bother me as they should you; though you probably pretend that they never happened and are not happening now. Do you know that beheading is a daily occurance in the Radical Islamic dominated parts of the world?  They control people with the threat of beheading.



You really lose me, and I bet a lot of other people, when you deliberately call Shiites by an incorrect and disrespectful name. There's just no reason for someone that isn't trying to whip up hate to do that.


----------



## Neubarth

Ravi said:


> Then you are in a unique position. Why haven't you wired yourself up and taped the ravings of these terrorists and turned them in to homeland security? You should be ashamed of yourself and you most certainly are shaming Americans everywhere.


Before 9/11 my step son Jason worked as a hotel parking valet while a college student here in San Diego. All the other valet drivers were Arabs. 

According to Jason, they made very good money, yet, all they did was badmouth America and talk about how it was going to be brought down to the mud soon and totally destroyed when our economy crashed..  

Jason could not stand them and took another job. That was September 7th, 2001 when he went back to school for the new semester.  I did call his report into the FBI, and the person on the phone said that they would look into it. I called the FBI because there was no Homeland Security.

Basically, they thought it was a free speech issue, even though I stressed the "brought down to the mud" and "economy crashed" comments because I felt that there was something more to their comments as if they were a warning of mal intent.  As usual with the FBI, I never heard back from them. They would take reports and ignore you with consistency.

I strongly suspect that two of the arabs who hijacked the planes on 9/11 were among that crowd of arab valets.  Now that they are dead, I guess it does not matter, but I wonder about all the other valets and what mischief they are still up to.  The FBI has probably still done nothing about that report.


----------



## Ravi

That's a huge difference from what you said previously.



> I do not know about how many gas stations attendants are secret followers of Radical Islam, but I do know that most of the valets for the hotels in San Diego are. This place is crawling with Radical Islamics who all claim that they are willing to die for Allah and Mohammed (mhbeihf).


*yawn*


----------



## Neubarth

Amanda said:


> You really lose me, and I bet a lot of other people, when you deliberately call Shiites by an incorrect and disrespectful name. There's just no reason for someone that isn't trying to whip up hate to do that.



I have been involved with the shitties for a long time. They are a disgusting sect of Islam that believes in murder, lies and anything else to advance their faith.  Sunnies I can accept.  Shitties are most prone to be Radical Islamics. Theirs is an evil and totally disgusting sect that would think noting about killing you if they felt that it was advantageous to their cause of universal islam.

When you wake up to the totally evil reality, you will call them shitties, too.  If they stopped all of the killing, and were actually a peaceful religion, I might spell it Shi'ite, but they would have to earn that honor.  

I have been on operations agaisnt the shitties. I have lost too many of my fellow officers and men in operations against the shitties.  I have a firm dislike for their murderous ways. I dislike the fact that they like to kill innocent Americans just because they are Americans.

Damn them all to hell.


----------



## Neubarth

Ravi said:


> That's a huge difference from what you said previously.
> 
> *yawn*



I just gave you more specifity there, Ravi.  If you want specificity, all you need do is ask for it. The only thing I do not talk about with specificity are military missions. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do and keep quiet about it for the rest of your life or you endanger others.


----------



## eots

a leader who calls himself a Christian..lies the country into a preemptive war...*translation* _invasion of sovereign nation_..and bombs the living hell out of their woman and children ..non-combatants and infrastructure ..causing untold death both directly and indirectly..... reveling in the shock and awe *translation *..]_terror _...but still remain holier than thou...because..he spoke with  god and god  said.. 

W..WE IS GOT SOME DIRTY MUSLIMS THATS NEEDS KILLIN....

nothing radical about that...


----------



## eots

neubarth said:


> i Have Been Involved With The Shitties For A Long Time. They Are A Disgusting Sect Of Islam That Believes In Murder, Lies And Anything Else To Advance Their Faith.  Sunnies I Can Accept.  Shitties Are Most Prone To Be Radical Islamics. Theirs Is An Evil And Totally Disgusting Sect That Would Think Noting About Killing You If They Felt That It Was Advantageous To Their Cause Of Universal Islam.
> 
> When You Wake Up To The Totally Evil Reality, You Will Call Them Shitties, Too.  If They Stopped All Of The Killing, And Were Actually A Peaceful Religion, I Might Spell It Shi'ite, But They Would Have To Earn That Honor.
> 
> I Have Been On Operations Agaisnt The Shitties. I Have Lost Too Many Of My Fellow Officers And Men In Operations Against The Shitties.  I Have A Firm Dislike For Their Murderous Ways. I Dislike The Fact That They Like To Kill Innocent Americans Just Because They Are Americans.
> 
> Damn Them All To Hell.



I Thought You Said You Where In The Navy ???


----------



## eots

Neubarth said:


> I have been involved with the shitties for a long time. They are a disgusting sect of Islam that believes in murder, lies and anything else to advance their faith.  Sunnies I can accept.  Shitties are most prone to be Radical Islamics. Theirs is an evil and totally disgusting sect that would think noting about killing you if they felt that it was advantageous to their cause of universal islam.
> 
> When you wake up to the totally evil reality, you will call them shitties, too.  If they stopped all of the killing, and were actually a peaceful religion, I might spell it Shi'ite, but they would have to earn that honor.
> 
> I have been on operations agaisnt the shitties. I have lost too many of my fellow officers and men in operations against the shitties.  I have a firm dislike for their murderous ways. I dislike the fact that they like to kill innocent Americans just because they are Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn them all to hell.



If I WHERE A SHITTY ...I would fly a fucking plane into your house..


----------



## YWN666

strollingbones said:


> There is no such thing as Radical Christianity
> 
> so you do not consider fred phelps and his group radical????? o my



Also remember the radical christians that kill abortion doctors.  One of them murdered a doctor in cold blood while his wife and young children watched.


----------



## strollingbones

proposal of genocide?  kill all muslims would that include our allies who are muslims or muslim americans who converted?  please do give us the details of this plan after all the devil is always in the details.  would you allow them to covert to christianity or simply execute them..and what about the wee ones..what would you do with them?

i have no fondness of muslims but then again i have no fondness of 'christians' like you. do you not see the irony in calling for their all out death...ridding the world of approx. 1/3 rd of its population?  did you realize that?

then who would be next?


----------



## YWN666

strollingbones said:


> proposal of genocide?  kill all muslims would that include our allies who are muslims or muslim americans who converted?  please do give us the details of this plan after all the devil is always in the details.  would you allow them to covert to christianity or simply execute them..and what about the wee ones..what would you do with them?
> 
> i have no fondness of muslims but then again i have no fondness of 'christians' like you. do you not see the irony in calling for their all out death...ridding the world of approx. 1/3 rd of its population?  did you realize that?
> 
> then who would be next?



If we adopt such an attitude, we will have become our own worst enemy.


----------



## strollingbones

YWN666 said:


> If we adopt such an attitude, we will have become our own worst enemy.




do you think he will get that point?


----------



## Paulie

Neubarth said:


> Shitti was fully intended.  You are fully a dork.
> 
> I do not know about how many gas stations attendants are secret followers of Radical Islam, but I do know that most of the valets for the hotels in San Diego are.  This place is crawling with Radical Islamics who all claim that they are willing to die for Allah and Mohammed (mhbeihf).
> 
> Books? Everybody is entitled to their own judgments when it comes to books, but my first book has been leading Amazon Mobi Novel sales for over two years.  That is Number One for two years and more. That is hard to beat when you consider that Books are advertised as having been number one on the best seller list for ten weeks or eleven weeks.  How about 140 weeks????
> 
> Only the Bible has outsold me during that time. I am proud of that especially when you consider that I have never taken any college writing or English classes. People still buy the book. The paperback, originally sold for $7 is now selling for $95 as a used copy.  That is amazing.
> 
> Dorks like you could not even write a book as you are too stupid. Dorks like you do not even know anything about that which you post to on this board.  Do you know the difference between Radical Islam and mainstream Islam? Do dorks like you even care? MY guess is that you are too stupid to waste my time with, so I will put you on ignore for the time being.  Email me if you think you have something intelligent to say.



LOL, you put me on "ignore" but _I'm_ a dork???

When you said 1/3, you said 1/3 of "Islamics".  Do you understand how vague a statement that is?  If I practiced Islam, I'd be an "Islamic".

And If you meant 1/3 of RADICAL Islamics, then what are the other 2/3 of the radicals doing?  Playing with their cocks, pretending to hate jews?  I'd be pretty sure that if you're a radical Islamic, you don't want peace by _nature_.



> According to one out of three Islamics, they do not want any peace. They want to see strife and conflict and lots of bloodshed.



Why only one out of three?  You really want people to believe that out of 3 radical islamics, only 1 wants no peace?  If the other two want peace, what's so radical about them, and why do they all need to be killed, according to you?

And you're so-called pun with the word Shiite, if it really was a pun which 
I doubt, was probably about the least humorous joke I've ever read.  The only dork here is YOU, bible boy.


----------



## YWN666

strollingbones said:


> do you think he will get that point?



Doubtful.  He doesn't seem to be listening to reason.


----------



## Neubarth

YWN666 said:


> Also remember the radical christians that kill abortion doctors.  One of them murdered a doctor in cold blood while his wife and young children watched.


 Radical actions of mentally disturbed individuals do not speak for any major branch of Christianity. You can find mentally disturbed people all over the world.  I am certain that there is the possibility that several could gather together and form their own church or temple or whatever, but that still would not be Christianity.

Islam, on the other hand was founded by a mass murderer Mohammed (mhbeihf).  He thought nothing of beheading men and then fugging their women and stealing all of their possessions, and those dasterdly deeds are bragged about in their holy books.  

The beheading of all those men was OK according to him because they were Jews who had rejected his bastardization of their faith and the supplanting of their god YHWH with a god who appeared to them to be somewhat like the Caanite god Baal of the old testament. 

Later on when the Jews were given the choice of converting or being beheaded by the shitties of Iran, many were slain because they would not reject their god.  Some escaped to the north (look up the Bukharan Jews), but most disappeared from history because they were alive no more.

Islam as practiced by the Shitties with the emphasis on the killing of people who do not convert (trying to follow Mohammed (mhbeihf) and his example with killing the Jews of Medina a former Jewish town and now a Moslem holy city.) What makes it holy?  Oh, the history of Mohammed slitting the throats of all of those Jews and raping their women.  I guess he had a holy penis.


----------



## Neubarth

strollingbones said:


> proposal of genocide?  kill all muslims would that include our allies who are muslims or muslim americans who converted?  please do give us the details of this plan after all the devil is always in the details.  would you allow them to covert to christianity or simply execute them..and what about the wee ones..what would you do with them?
> 
> i have no fondness of muslims but then again i have no fondness of 'christians' like you. do you not see the irony in calling for their all out death...ridding the world of approx. 1/3 rd of its population?  did you realize that?
> 
> then who would be next?



Nobody said anything about killing all muslims. It is obvious that you can not read.  Being ignorant and stupid is OK, though.  Just let us know in adance so that we can ignore your asinine rantings.


----------



## eots

"Cause Of Death"





You better watch what the fuck flies outta ya mouth
Or I'ma hijack a plane and fly it into your house
Burn your apartment with your family tied to the couch
And slit your throat, so when you scream, only blood comes out
I doubt that there could ever be...a more wicked MC
'Cause AIDS infested child molesters aren't sicker than me
I see the world for what it is, beyond the white and the black
The way the government downplays historical facts
'Cause the United States sponsored the rise of the 3rd Reich
Just like the CIA trained terrorists to the fight
Build bombs and sneak box cutters onto a flight
When I was a child, the Devil himself bought me a mic
But I refused the offer, 'cause God sent me to strike
With skills unused like fallopian tubes on a dyke
My words'll expose George Bush and Bin Laden
As two separate parts of the same seven headed dragon
And you can't fathom the truth, so you don't hear me
You think illuminati's just a fucking conspiracy theory?
That's why Conservative racists are all runnin' shit
And your phone is tapped by the Federal Government
So I'm jammin' frequencies in ya brain when you speak to me
Technique will rip a rapper to pieces indecently
Pack weapons illegally, because I'm never hesitant
Sniper scoping a commission controlling the president


Father, forgive them, for they don't know right from wrong
The truth will set you free, written down in this song
And the song has the Cause of Death written in code
The Word of God brought to life, that'll save ya soul..


I hacked the Pentagon for self-incriminating evidence
Of Republican manufactured white powder pestilence
Marines Corps. flack vest, with the guns and ammo
Spittin' bars like a demon stuck inside a piano
Turn a Sambo into a soldier with just one line
Now here's the truth about the system that'll fuck up your mind
They gave Al Queda 6 billion dollars in 1989 to 1992
And now the last chapters of Revelations are coming true
And I know a lot of people find it hard to swallow this
Because subliminal bigotry makes you hate my politics
But you act like America wouldn't destroy two buildings
In a country that was sponsoring bombs dropped on our children
I was watching the Towers, and though I wasn't the closest
I saw them crumble to the Earth like they was full of explosives
And they thought nobody noticed the news report that they did
About the bombs planted on the George Washington bridge
Four Non-Arabs arrested during the emergency
And then it disappeared from the news permanently
They dubbed a tape of Osama, and they said it was proof
"Jealous of our freedom," I can't believe you bought that excuse
Rocking a motherfucking flag don't make you a hero
Word to Ground Zero
The Devil crept into Heaven, God overslept on the 7th
The New World Order was born on September 11



And just so Conservatives don't take it to heart
I don't think Bush did it, 'cause he isn't that smart
He's just a stupid puppet taking orders on his cell phone
From the same people that sabotaged Senator Wellstone
The military industry got it poppin' and lockin'
Looking for a way to justify the Wolfowitz Doctrine
And as a matter of fact, Rumsfeld, now that I think back
Without 9/11, you couldn't have a war in Iraq
Or a Defense budget of world conquest proportions
Kill freedom of speech and revoke the right to abortions
Tax cut extortion, a blessing to the wealthy and wicked
But you still have to answer to the Armageddon you scripted
And Dick Cheney, you fucking leech, tell them your plans
About building your pipelines through Afghanistan
And how Israeli troops trained the Taliban in Pakistan
You might have some house niggas fooled, but I understand
Colonialism is sponsored by corporations
That's why Halliburton gets paid to rebuild nations
Tell me the truth, I don't scare into paralysis
I know the CIA saw Bin Laden on dialysis
In '98 when he was Top Ten for the FBI
Government ties is really why the Government lies
Read it yourself instead of asking the Government why
'Cause then the Cause of Death will cause the propaganda to die..

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE LYRICS - The Point Of No Return


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

eots said:


> "Cause Of Death"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better watch what the fuck flies outta ya mouth
> Or I'ma hijack a plane and fly it into your house
> Burn your apartment with your family tied to the couch
> And slit your throat, so when you scream, only blood comes out
> I doubt that there could ever be...a more wicked MC
> 'Cause AIDS infested child molesters aren't sicker than me
> I see the world for what it is, beyond the white and the black
> The way the government downplays historical facts
> 'Cause the United States sponsored the rise of the 3rd Reich
> Just like the CIA trained terrorists to the fight
> Build bombs and sneak box cutters onto a flight
> When I was a child, the Devil himself bought me a mic
> But I refused the offer, 'cause God sent me to strike
> With skills unused like fallopian tubes on a dyke
> My words'll expose George Bush and Bin Laden
> As two separate parts of the same seven headed dragon
> And you can't fathom the truth, so you don't hear me
> You think illuminati's just a fucking conspiracy theory?
> That's why Conservative racists are all runnin' shit
> And your phone is tapped by the Federal Government
> So I'm jammin' frequencies in ya brain when you speak to me
> Technique will rip a rapper to pieces indecently
> Pack weapons illegally, because I'm never hesitant
> Sniper scoping a commission controlling the president
> 
> 
> Father, forgive them, for they don't know right from wrong
> The truth will set you free, written down in this song
> And the song has the Cause of Death written in code
> The Word of God brought to life, that'll save ya soul..
> 
> 
> I hacked the Pentagon for self-incriminating evidence
> Of Republican manufactured white powder pestilence
> Marines Corps. flack vest, with the guns and ammo
> Spittin' bars like a demon stuck inside a piano
> Turn a Sambo into a soldier with just one line
> Now here's the truth about the system that'll fuck up your mind
> They gave Al Queda 6 billion dollars in 1989 to 1992
> And now the last chapters of Revelations are coming true
> And I know a lot of people find it hard to swallow this
> Because subliminal bigotry makes you hate my politics
> But you act like America wouldn't destroy two buildings
> In a country that was sponsoring bombs dropped on our children
> I was watching the Towers, and though I wasn't the closest
> I saw them crumble to the Earth like they was full of explosives
> And they thought nobody noticed the news report that they did
> About the bombs planted on the George Washington bridge
> Four Non-Arabs arrested during the emergency
> And then it disappeared from the news permanently
> They dubbed a tape of Osama, and they said it was proof
> "Jealous of our freedom," I can't believe you bought that excuse
> Rocking a motherfucking flag don't make you a hero
> Word to Ground Zero
> The Devil crept into Heaven, God overslept on the 7th
> The New World Order was born on September 11
> 
> 
> 
> And just so Conservatives don't take it to heart
> I don't think Bush did it, 'cause he isn't that smart
> He's just a stupid puppet taking orders on his cell phone
> From the same people that sabotaged Senator Wellstone
> The military industry got it poppin' and lockin'
> Looking for a way to justify the Wolfowitz Doctrine
> And as a matter of fact, Rumsfeld, now that I think back
> Without 9/11, you couldn't have a war in Iraq
> Or a Defense budget of world conquest proportions
> Kill freedom of speech and revoke the right to abortions
> Tax cut extortion, a blessing to the wealthy and wicked
> But you still have to answer to the Armageddon you scripted
> And Dick Cheney, you fucking leech, tell them your plans
> About building your pipelines through Afghanistan
> And how Israeli troops trained the Taliban in Pakistan
> You might have some house niggas fooled, but I understand
> Colonialism is sponsored by corporations
> That's why Halliburton gets paid to rebuild nations
> Tell me the truth, I don't scare into paralysis
> I know the CIA saw Bin Laden on dialysis
> In '98 when he was Top Ten for the FBI
> Government ties is really why the Government lies
> Read it yourself instead of asking the Government why
> 'Cause then the Cause of Death will cause the propaganda to die..
> 
> IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE LYRICS - The Point Of No Return



Immortal Technique is pretty nice.  Did you hear his verse on Ill Bill's new album?  He's on some other tip on that one, he rips it though.


----------



## eots

no not yet I must check it out


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

eots said:


> no not yet I must check it out



Yeah Bill's new album, The Hour of Reprisal, is actually pretty solid.  I hadn't been too impressed with anything of Bill's since he released Ill Bill Is the Future Volume 2, but this new one is really nice.  The track with Vinnie Paz from Jedi Mind Tricks is probably my favorite on the album.


----------



## eots

dude don't tell anyone but.... I AM DOWNLOADING IT AS WE SPEAK.....shhhhhh


----------



## Epsilon Delta

eots said:


> IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE LYRICS - The Point Of No Return



I always liked 'The Poverty of Philosophy'.


----------



## YWN666

Neubarth said:


> Radical actions of mentally disturbed individuals do not speak for any major branch of Christianity. You can find mentally disturbed people all over the world.  I am certain that there is the possibility that several could gather together and form their own church or temple or whatever, but that still would not be Christianity.
> 
> Islam, on the other hand was founded by a mass murderer Mohammed (mhbeihf).  He thought nothing of beheading men and then fugging their women and stealing all of their possessions, and those dasterdly deeds are bragged about in their holy books.



So then according to your logic, ALL Muslims are animalistic terrorists?  You swallowed Bush's rhetoric like a good little boy.


----------



## editec

Neubarth said:


> Again, edi, you are deliberately trying to obfuscate the issue with blatant dishonesty. People who do things like you are doing are commonly called pathological liars.
> 
> Nobody is judging one billion people based upon the actions of a couple thousand nutters. That is a blatant and outrageous lie.


 
So you are recanting everything hateful you wrote about the religion of one billion people in your first post, then?



> The actual number of Radical Islamics is estimated a third of a Billion with the majority of them members of the Shitti sect.


 
By whom?




> They are no card carrying members of Radical Islam, as there is no membership card liek there was for the Communists in the 1930's - 1950's.


 
And you know this how?



> Eliminate the Radical Islamics, and Islam could be the religion of peace that many claim it is. I have many friends who are mainstrean Islamics. They want to see the Radical Islamics killed so they can practice their religion of peace.


 
Okay, how? This is why I keep suggesting that this is a POLICE action. 



> They would still have to deal with the atrocious conduct of their founder, child rapist and mass murderer, Mohammed (mhbeihf), but they could excuse his behavior as being typical of roving wild bands of Arabs 1500 years ago and "let it be" and subsequently pursue a religion of peace. More power to them. They just need to get rid of the Radical Islamics who want to kill everybody.


 
There you go... back into JingoLand, again.



> Without going into specifics, those beheadings really bother me as they should you; though you probably pretend that they never happened and are not happening now. Do you know that beheading is a daily occurance in the Radical Islamic dominated parts of the world? They control people with the threat of beheading.


 
So I am informed. And in China they kill people and sell their body parts, but I do not read that you think this is a good reason to kill the Chinese.

You are something of a hysteric, Neubarth.

Of course, everyone wants to track down the terrorists.Everybody.

But then, you go into_ "let's insult all Islam"_ mode, thus negating you credibility by proving to anyone who reads how obviously prejudiced you are against that religion.

And by the way, sport, calling me a "pathological liar" doesn't do much for your credibility, either.

First of all because you clearly don't know what the term means

Secondly, because I didn't lie, I merely pointed out that your post is fruaght examples of your obvious prejudice against Moslems.


----------



## Neubarth

Glad you feel that way edi.  You are too ignorant of world events to make much sense.  I recommend that you read a good newspaper.

As far as my prejudice against the mass murderer Mohammed (mhbeiihf), please note that I am an historian.  

I know the history of Mohammed (mhbeihf). He was one of the most horrible murderers in world history. 

Pointing out the historical facts of his massive evil crimes is not an insult to many Islamics.  They are quite proud of his crimes and specifically his throat cutting of innocent men to take their women. That is why they wrote about those horrific actions in their holy writings.  

It is all there for you to read if you can. I know you have difficulty, but give it the old college try.  You might piss your pants once you see how totally evil Mohammed (mhbeihf) was.  I don't post the history of his doings for fun.  The facts were presented to explain why the Radical Islamics thing that they are following Mohammed's (mhbeihf) holy example in killing infidels.  Their leader showed them the way. They are just trying to be like him.


----------



## Neubarth

YWN666 said:


> So then according to your logic, ALL Muslims are animalistic terrorists?  You swallowed Bush's rhetoric like a good little boy.



Totally untrue. I spent many months incountry in Islamic nations and kingdoms. I have many Islamic friends.  Most of them can not tell you why Mohammed (mhbeihf) was so evil. All they know was that among the Arabs of his day, he was one of the few who knew that there was only one God, so that made him a prophet.  They tend to look over his criminal nature.  

Remember also, that criminals have become saints in the Catholic Church. 

My only argument with Islam is that some of them believe in killing Americans because we have not converted to Islam. Those that would kill us because we do not believe as they do need to be killed before they kill us.   It is that simple.

Now, it appears that there are many people on this board who think we should just let them kill us and not retaliate.  I guess with 306,000,000 people in this country if they only killed 30,000 a year we could accept that and not retaliate.  If any of the dead are my relatives, though, I AM GOING TO RETALIATE.  I'll take out a few hundred of those slime balls before they get me.  

How about you, will you just let them kill you???  Do you think it feels good to have your head slowly cut off while five men screaming Allahu Akhbar hold you down and you scream uselessly through the bloody hole in your throat?  Oh well, it is over in a minute or two. When they finally severe your spinal cord, you probably no longer feel the pain.


----------



## YWN666

Neubarth said:


> Totally untrue. I spent many months incountry in Islamic nations and kingdoms. I have many Islamic friends.  Most of them can not tell you why Mohammed (mhbeihf) was so evil. All they know was that among the Arabs of his day, he was one of the few who knew that there was only one God, so that made him a prophet.  They tend to look over his criminal nature.
> 
> Remember also, that criminals have become saints in the Catholic Church.
> 
> My only argument with Islam is that some of them believe in killing Americans because we have not converted to Islam. Those that would kill us because we do not believe as they do need to be killed before they kill us.   It is that simple.



Have any of your many Islamic friends tried to kill you?


----------



## YWN666

Neubarth said:


> Now, it appears that there are many people on this board who think we should just let them kill us and not retaliate.  I guess with 306,000,000 people in this country if they only killed 30,000 a year we could accept that and not retaliate.  If any of the dead are my relatives, though, I AM GOING TO RETALIATE.  I'll take out a few hundred of those slime balls before they get me.
> 
> How about you, will you just let them kill you???  Do you think it feels good to have your head slowly cut off while five men screaming Allahu Akhbar hold you down and you scream uselessly through the bloody hole in your throat?  Oh well, it is over in a minute or two. When they finally severe your spinal cord, you probably no longer feel the pain.



Oh, the histrionics! If any of them threatened to do such a thing, of course I'd retaliate but you're basing your criticism of me on a false premise and that is that all of them ARE threatening us.  They're not.


----------



## editec

Neubarth said:


> Glad you feel that way edi. You are too ignorant of world events to make much sense. I recommend that you read a good newspaper.


 
Thanks for the advise.



> As far as my prejudice against the mass murderer Mohammed (mhbeiihf), please note that I am an historian.


 
I sort of doubt that.



> I know the history of Mohammed (mhbeihf). He was one of the most horrible murderers in world history.


 
Now I know you are either one truly dismal historian or simply a liar. I'll go with option two, out of respect for historians.



> Pointing out the historical facts of his massive evil crimes is not an insult to many Islamics. They are quite proud of his crimes and specifically his throat cutting of innocent men to take their women. That is why they wrote about those horrific actions in their holy writings.


 
_bla bla bla_...get to the point, kid.



> It is all there for you to read if you can. I know you have difficulty, but give it the old college try. You might piss your pants once you see how totally evil Mohammed (mhbeihf) was. I don't post the history of his doings for fun. The facts were presented to explain why the Radical Islamics thing that they are following Mohammed's (mhbeihf) holy example in killing infidels. Their leader showed them the way. They are just trying to be like him.


 
Yeah, right.


----------



## Ravi

what is that he types in parenthesis after Mohammed?


----------



## Sunni Man

Ravi said:


> what is that he types in parenthesis after Mohammed?


In Islam when ever you say or write the name of Muhammad. It is to be followed with the phrase "Peace Be Upon Him"

This is usually abbreviated "pbuh" and enclosed in parenthese

An example of this:  Muhammad(pbuh)


The letters he follows the name Muhammad with is some sort of childish and derogatry slander to the Prophet. I am sure he will be more than happy to explain.


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> In Islam when ever you say or write the name of Muhammad. It is to be followed with the phrase "Peace Be Upon Him"
> 
> This is usually abbreviated "pbuh" and enclosed in parenthese
> 
> An example of this:  Muhammad(pbuh)
> 
> 
> The letters he follows the name Muhammad with is some sort of childish and derogatry slander to the Prophet. I am sure he will be more than happy to explain.


Thanks. I googled it and he seems to be all over the net posting his stupidity.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ravi said:


> Thanks. I googled it and he seems to be all over the net posting his stupidity.


The guy is on a one man Islamophobic psycho crusade!!!


----------



## editec

Sunni Man said:


> The guy is on a one man Islamophobic psycho crusade!!!


 
Yeah, imagine that, Sunni.

A person who is so crazy he blames a whole religion for all the world's problems

How crazy he must be, huh?


----------



## Sunni Man

editec said:


> Yeah, imagine that, Sunni.
> 
> A person who is so crazy he blames a whole religion for all the world's problems
> 
> How crazy he must be, huh?


You got that right!!!

Some people do the same with the Jewish religion. 

The Jewish religion is a wonderful and spiritually deep religion.

Many people don't realize that it's not the religion who is the problem.

But it"s the Zionists who use the religion as a front to achieve their political goals.


----------



## sealybobo

I was listening to an expert the other day talk about what we need to do in Afganistan.  He said a surge won't work.  Neither will an escillation or increasing troop levels.  I hear UN equipment sitting in Pakistan gets sabotaged/burned daily.  

He says the secret is this:

Seperate the Taliban from Al Queda.  The Taliban didn't attack us on 9-11 and we are not fighting Al Queda now.  And our fighting is hurting our cause.  We want to win the minds and hearts of the people over there.  Just like Viet Nam, Germany & Japan, we need to invest in the area and trade with Afganistan so the people/government have an interest in keeping us as allies.

People who want to stick it out in Afganistan and stay the course don't know what they are talking about.  War is no longer the answer.  We are no longer fighting the people that hit us on 9-11.  

Of course we need to take out any terrorist training camps, but the war has to stop.  It's only making matters worse.  We can't win.  Even if we nuke Afgan/Pakistan, there is still radical's in Iran and Saudi Arabia and the rest of the arab world.


----------



## editec

The best way to win a war with a tarbaby is to not fight a tarbaby.

We cannot "win" in Afghanistan because there is NOTHING TO WIN".

If we want to change Afghanistan we've got to appeal to their hearts and minds, and NOTHING we have in that department much appeals to them.


----------



## eots

Sunni Man said:


> You got that right!!!
> 
> Some people do the same with the Jewish religion.
> 
> The Jewish religion is a wonderful and spiritually deep religion.
> 
> Many people don't realize that it's not the religion who is the problem.
> 
> But it"s the Zionists who use the religion as a front to achieve their political goals.



well put sunni man....


----------



## YWN666

Ravi said:


> Thanks. I googled it and he seems to be all over the net posting his stupidity.




Unfortunately his mentality is not so uncommon.

In the days after the 9/11 attack, the owner of a local 7-11 was dragged from his store and beaten to death by an angry mob looking to take revenge on Arabs.  Aside from the fact that they murdered an innocent man, he wasn't even Arab - he was from India.


----------



## Paulie

YWN666 said:


> Unfortunately his mentality is not so uncommon.
> 
> In the days after the 9/11 attack, the owner of a local 7-11 was dragged from his store and beaten to death by an angry mob looking to take revenge on Arabs.  Aside from the fact that they murdered an innocent man, he wasn't even Arab - he was from India.



This was happening all over the place.  We had local gas stations where the owners, who were Hindu and from India, put up signs imploring customers not to hate them because they were not Muslim/Arab.

This was just how we reacted to HEARING about someone attacking us. 

Imagine if we had outside forces in this country invading and occupying our neighborhoods, REGARDLESS of their true motives?  

There would literally be rivers of blood.


----------



## Ravi

YWN666 said:


> Unfortunately his mentality is not so uncommon.
> 
> In the days after the 9/11 attack, the owner of a local 7-11 was dragged from his store and beaten to death by an angry mob looking to take revenge on Arabs.  Aside from the fact that they murdered an innocent man, he wasn't even Arab - he was from India.


Mob mentality. Thankfully most people eventually wake up. I don't think Nueb has. He sees a valet attendant and automatically assumes he will be decapitated.


----------



## Paulie

(mhbeihf) = may he burn eternally in hell fire

Wow Neubarth, you really need to get a life.  It's pretty fucking pathetic how much time you've spend all over the internet trying to get people to adhere to your beliefs.

You don't leave your house much, do you?  You're probably REALLY just a frail little nerd who's so deep in your own agoraphobia that it's manifesting itself into hatred.

You watch too much TV and play on the interwebs too much.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> While we are at it, we should kill radical christianity too.
> 
> Do you know what you get with an Eye for an Eye?  A bunch of blind people.



Nowhere in the Bible does it tell Christians to go out and force conversion of nonbelievers, and kill those who don't believe.

The eye for an eye is from Leviticus and isn't the basic precept of the bible..and it CERTAINLY isn't the theme of the NT, upon which Christianity is based. In fact, it's "turn the other cheek". An eye for an eye is law for a  people who had no law at the time.


----------



## AllieBaba

Also, when did the last Christian suicide bomber take out a cafe or behead civilians online?


----------



## sealybobo

editec said:


> The best way to win a war with a tarbaby is to not fight a tarbaby.
> 
> We cannot "win" in Afghanistan because there is NOTHING TO WIN".
> 
> If we want to change Afghanistan we've got to appeal to their hearts and minds, and NOTHING we have in that department much appeals to them.



From what I hear, we need to invest in the area and buy from these people in order to keep the Al Queda's/Radical Islam Extremists/Terrorists or whatever you want to call them, from coming back and taking over again.  

We ignored this part of the world economically for years and that's how Bin Ladin got set up to begin with.  

So we buy their crap, just like we buy N. Korean crap, to keep them friends instead of foes.  

Or nuke em.


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell Christians to go out and force conversion of nonbelievers, and kill those who don't believe.
> 
> The eye for an eye is from Leviticus and isn't the basic precept of the bible..and it CERTAINLY isn't the theme of the NT, upon which Christianity is based. In fact, it's "turn the other cheek". An eye for an eye is law for a  people who had no law at the time.



I tend to think like Darwin when people talk about Christianity:

During these two years[1] I was led to think much about religion. Whilst on board the Beagle I was quite orthodox, and I remember being heartily laughed at by several of the officers (though themselves orthodox) for quoting the Bible as an unanswerable authority on some point of morality. I suppose it was the noveltry of the argument that amused them. But I had gradually come, by this time, to see that the Old Testament from its manifestly false history of the world, with the Tower of Babel, the rainbow at sign, etc., etc., and from its attributing to God the feelings of a revengeful tyrant, was no more to be trusted than the sacred books of the Hindoos, or the beliefs of any barbarian. The question then continually rose before my mind and would not be banished, -- is it credible that if God were now to make a revelation to the Hindoos, would he permit it to be connected with the belief in Vishnu, Siva, &c, as Christianity is connected with the Old Testament. This appeared to me utterly incredible. 

By further reflecting that the clearest evidence would be requisite to make any sane man believe in the miracles by which Christianity is suppoted, -- that the more we know of the fixed laws of nature the more incredible do miracles become, -- that the men at that time were ignorant and credulous to a degree almost incomprehensible by us, -- that the Gospels cannot be proved to have been written simultaneous with the events, -- that they differ in many important details, far too important as it seemed to me to be admitted as the usual inaccuracies of eyewitnesses; -- by such reflections as these, which I give not as having the least noveltry or value, but as they influenced me, I gradually came to disbelieve in Christianity as a divine revelation. 

Charles Darwin: Religious belief


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> Also, when did the last Christian suicide bomber take out a cafe or behead civilians online?



I don't know about Christians but sometimes I wonder about you conservatives:

Police: Killer targeted church for liberal views
2 people killed, seven hurt, after man opens fire in Tennessee church

Police: Killer targeted liberal church - Crime & courts- msnbc.com


----------



## AllieBaba

The Tower of Babel exists, as did Sodom and Gomorrah.

And nobody contested the miracles of Christ at the time he was performing them. Nobody. Not even those who wanted him dead.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> I don't know about Christians but sometimes I wonder about you conservatives:
> 
> Police: Killer targeted church for liberal views
> 2 people killed, seven hurt, after man opens fire in Tennessee church
> 
> Police: Killer targeted liberal church - Crime & courts- msnbc.com



Exactly. You don't know about Christians because we don't tell our believers that they will gain heaven and martyrdom if they take out as many innocent Muslims as possible.


----------



## Paulie

AllieBaba said:


> Exactly. You don't know about Christians because we don't tell our believers that they will gain heaven and martyrdom if they take out as many innocent Muslims as possible.



Hey, it's the world you live in Baba.  You can go to war against ideas if you want, bankrupt yourself and incite perpetual creation of new enemies, but you have to live with the consequences.

Or, I don't know, you could just shut the fuck up and live your own life, and be happy to have what you have.


----------



## AllieBaba

Get over it. I'm not shutting the fuck up, no matter how uncomfortable it makes you.

And I'll continue to call a spade a fucking shovel. We do not CAUSE Muslims to kill innocents, dumbass. They make that decision all on their own.

I guess next you'll be saying victims of child molestation "cause" their abusers to molest them, and women who are stalked and killed are guilty of "causing" their attackers to kill them.

What a pig.


----------



## Paulie

AllieBaba said:


> Get over it. I'm not shutting the fuck up, no matter how uncomfortable it makes you.
> 
> And I'll continue to call a spade a fucking shovel. We do not CAUSE Muslims to kill innocents, dumbass. They make that decision all on their own.
> 
> I guess next you'll be saying victims of child molestation "cause" their abusers to molest them, and women who are stalked and killed are guilty of "causing" their attackers to kill them.
> 
> What a pig.



Well if a child intentionally stripped naked and paraded in front of the known child molesters house, I might start questioning the motives of the child.


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> The Tower of Babel exists, as did Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> And nobody contested the miracles of Christ at the time he was performing them. Nobody. Not even those who wanted him dead.



Who told you?  Who told them?  I'm suggesting that 1000 years ago, give or take, men made up what happened.  Or somewhere between now and then, someone altered what actually happened.

But don't get me wrong, it's the greatest story ever told.  As if Jesus said start a religion called Christianity and if anyone doubts, send them to hell....

Jesus was a Jew.  We could have all stayed with the Old Testament.

Anyways, that one's made up too.  They all are.  But if it gives you piece...

But you also murder in it's name.  Stop that.  

And God punished Sodom and Gamora for a lot more things than sodomy.  How come sinners like you always ignore the other things those people were doing that made god mad?  Perhaps because you do those things?  Just cause you don't shiver your timbers doesn't mean it's the one sin you should focus on.  What's that you say?   Make a V with both of your pointers and middle finders, now put them together and grind!!!


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> Exactly. You don't know about Christians because we don't tell our believers that they will gain heaven and martyrdom if they take out as many innocent Muslims as possible.



No one is innocent Allie.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulitics said:


> Hey, it's the world you live in Baba.  You can go to war against ideas if you want, bankrupt yourself and incite perpetual creation of new enemies, but you have to live with the consequences.
> 
> Or, I don't know, you could just shut the fuck up and live your own life, and be happy to have what you have.



And how about we take all the soldiers and all the money and line them up around the USA so we are actually safe from terrorist attack.  Lot a good there's doing over in the Middle east.


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> Get over it. I'm not shutting the fuck up, no matter how uncomfortable it makes you.
> 
> And I'll continue to call a spade a fucking shovel. We do not CAUSE Muslims to kill innocents, dumbass. They make that decision all on their own.
> 
> I guess next you'll be saying victims of child molestation "cause" their abusers to molest them, and women who are stalked and killed are guilty of "causing" their attackers to kill them.
> 
> What a pig.



It just dawned on me the other day.  Terrorists don't hate us.  They hate the conservatives in the US.  

I think all you conservatives should go fight them.


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> And how about we take all the soldiers and all the money and line them up around the USA so we are actually safe from terrorist attack.  Lot a good there's doing over in the Middle east.



Come on now, you can't be that stupid.  We're fighting them over there.  If we retreat and protect our own borders, that would invite them to break out the arial and naval armadas they have hidden inside Mt Ararat and make way to our shores with all the nukes that Iran's developed over the last 15 years that we knew nothing about.

We'd be screwed, Sealy.  Our money is best spent fixing their countries instead of focusing on our own.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> It just dawned on me the other day.  Terrorists don't hate us.  They hate the conservatives in the US.
> 
> I think all you conservatives should go fight them.



Apparently you've never heard any of their broadcasts.

They hate infidels. Period. They are committed to taking jihad to "any place that needs it".

I.e., any place where there isn't a Muslim government, and women go uncovered.

Do you think battered women deserve to be beaten, as well?

It's always fun to blame the victim. Libs are good at it.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulitics said:


> Come on now, you can't be that stupid.  We're fighting them over there.  If we retreat and protect our own borders, that would invite them to break out the arial and naval armadas they have hidden inside Mt Ararat and make way to our shores with all the nukes that Iran's developed over the last 15 years that we knew nothing about.
> 
> We'd be screwed, Sealy.  Our money is best spent fixing their countries instead of focusing on our own.



You know for once you are correct?


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> Apparently you've never heard any of their broadcasts.
> 
> They hate infidels. Period. They are committed to taking jihad to "any place that needs it".
> 
> I.e., any place where there isn't a Muslim government, and women go uncovered.
> 
> Do you think battered women deserve to be beaten, as well?
> 
> It's always fun to blame the victim. Libs are good at it.



That was a stretch Allie.  Yes, they hate infedels like those people who come from Shell, Exxon, Moble, BP.  

Their leaders tell them we are evil.

Why don't we do something about it?  Starting with Saudi Arabia.  

Can't go there?  Then you aren't dealing with the real source of the problem.

And you think you're going to go free their women?  OMG!

Or you think Bush has improved the lives of women in Iraq?  Dude, have you heard about how since our invasion, women are being sold in weekend marriages.  They get married so they aren't whores for basically prostituting themselves for the weekend.

Learn about the green zone vs red zones.

I hate infedels too Allie!  Me too!  Bush is an infedel!  If he were a true conservative, he'd stay out of their business.  But you'll defend anything Bush does because he's a stubborn christian, just like you.  Despite the facts.

No matter what happens on Tuesday, you and Bush will always feel the same way on Wednesday as you did on MOnday.


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> You know for once you are correct?



You and I have been in agreement before.  I'm the Ron Paul guy, remember?  Everything you like about him, is something you and I agree on.

You always forget who's who around here.  Anyone who appears to lean just a tad to the right, and you automatically assume they're just raving rightwing lunatics.

Not everyone on the right is wrong.  Same can be said for the left.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> That was a stretch Allie.  Yes, they hate infedels like those people who come from Shell, Exxon, Moble, BP.
> 
> Their leaders tell them we are evil.
> 
> Why don't we do something about it?  Starting with Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Can't go there?  Then you aren't dealing with the real source of the problem.
> 
> And you think you're going to go free their women?  OMG!
> 
> Or you think Bush has improved the lives of women in Iraq?  Dude, have you heard about how since our invasion, women are being sold in weekend marriages.  They get married so they aren't whores for basically prostituting themselves for the weekend.
> 
> Learn about the green zone vs red zones.
> 
> I hate infedels too Allie!  Me too!  Bush is an infedel!  If he were a true conservative, he'd stay out of their business.  But you'll defend anything Bush does because he's a stubborn christian, just like you.  Despite the facts.
> 
> No matter what happens on Tuesday, you and Bush will always feel the same way on Wednesday as you did on MOnday.



As I said, you obviously have never listened to what they say themselves. You're working off of the eroneous (and one which their own words puts the lie to) supposition that they're nice people, just like us, who are perfectly justified in their hatred.

Listen to what the mullahs say, dude. Then come back here and say their hate is justified and will go away if we just leave the poor slobs alone.


----------



## Neubarth

AllieBaba said:


> As I said, you obviously have never listened to what they say themselves. You're working off of the eroneous (and one which their own words puts the lie to) supposition that they're nice people, just like us, who are perfectly justified in their hatred.
> 
> Listen to what the mullahs say, dude. Then come back here and say their hate is justified and will go away if we just leave the poor slobs alone.



As I keep on telling people that Radical Islam hates us for BEING, not because of our foreign policy.  I have traveled through all of these lands. They want to kill us because we have not bowed down to their false God.

The way of killing the infidels was taught to the followers of Mohammed (mhbeihf) at Medina where he killed the Jewish merchant men and took their wives and daughters for sexual purposes.  Throughout history the Radical Islamic crowd that thinks that this killing is a ritual that needs to be practiced to honor Allah have kept up the tradition.  They want the wives of the men whom they slaughter to see their husbands as they die from having their throats cut as Mohammed (mhbeihf) taught them.

Most Christians know that Mohammed (mhbeihf) is the False prophet desccribed in the Bible. His fate is to burn eternally in hell fire. Read the Bible and you will see it.  Mohammed was one of the most evil men in history (may he burn eternally in hell fire as the Bible tells us will happen.)

He and Stalin, Pol Pot and Hitler can dance gigs as they burn away.


----------



## YWN666

_Originally Posted by YWN666  
Unfortunately his mentality is not so uncommon.

In the days after the 9/11 attack, the owner of a local 7-11 was dragged from his store and beaten to death by an angry mob looking to take revenge on Arabs. Aside from the fact that they murdered an innocent man, he wasn't even Arab - he was from India._



Paulitics said:


> This was happening all over the place.  We had local gas stations where the owners, who were Hindu and from India, put up signs imploring customers not to hate them because they were not Muslim/Arab.
> 
> This was just how we reacted to HEARING about someone attacking us.
> 
> Imagine if we had outside forces in this country invading and occupying our neighborhoods, REGARDLESS of their true motives?
> 
> There would literally be rivers of blood.



I remember immediately after the OKC bombing hearing people talk about rounding up the Muslims for questioning.  I bet they were embarraseed when they found out that the terrorist was a blonde, blue eyed American.


----------



## eots

Neubarth said:


> As I keep on telling people that Radical Islam hates us for BEING, not because of our foreign policy.  I have traveled through all of these lands. They want to kill us because we have not bowed down to their false God.
> 
> The way of killing the infidels was taught to the followers of Mohammed (mhbeihf) at Medina where he killed the Jewish merchant men and took their wives and daughters for sexual purposes.  Throughout history the Radical Islamic crowd that thinks that this killing is a ritual that needs to be practiced to honor Allah have kept up the tradition.  They want the wives of the men whom they slaughter to see their husbands as they die from having their throats cut as Mohammed (mhbeihf) taught them.
> 
> Most Christians know that Mohammed (mhbeihf) is the False prophet desccribed in the Bible. His fate is to burn eternally in hell fire. Read the Bible and you will see it.  Mohammed was one of the most evil men in history (may he burn eternally in hell fire as the Bible tells us will happen.)
> 
> He and Stalin, Pol Pot and Hitler can dance gigs as they burn away.



so nuebarf (wtf) if I understand you correctly you wish to kill all radical Muslims because they belive in a evil false god...sounds kind of ...radical


----------



## YWN666

Quote:
Originally Posted by Neubarth  
Totally untrue. I spent many months incountry in Islamic nations and kingdoms. I have many Islamic friends. Most of them can not tell you why Mohammed (mhbeihf) was so evil. All they know was that among the Arabs of his day, he was one of the few who knew that there was only one God, so that made him a prophet. They tend to look over his criminal nature. 

Remember also, that criminals have become saints in the Catholic Church. 

My only argument with Islam is that some of them believe in killing Americans because we have not converted to Islam. Those that would kill us because we do not believe as they do need to be killed before they kill us. It is that simple. 





YWN666 said:


> Have any of your many Islamic friends tried to kill you?




Neubarth, I must have missed your answer to this question.


----------



## Gunny

sealybobo said:


> While we are at it, we should kill radical christianity too.
> 
> Do you know what you get with an Eye for an Eye?  A bunch of blind people.



An eye for an eye is not Christian, booboo.


----------



## Gunny

Amanda said:


> I refuse to believe peace isn't possible.



Peace IS possible.  Neubarth's suggestion would establish that peace.


----------



## Gunny

sealybobo said:


> No such thing as radical christianity?  Dude, read a history book.  Catholic Queens used to chop off the heads of Lutherans, the crusades, etc.  And the people who voted for Bush two times are radical christians.  They see the end of days coming and that's why they defend israel.  We have radical christians, along with jews, shaping our middle east policies.
> 
> Bin Ladin has nothing to do with Islam.  As soon as we stop attacking/offending Islam, the sooner we'll get their help dealing with these kooks.  Take the Islam out of your sentences and maybe you are correct.
> 
> But what do we do?  Maybe we stop being buddy buddy with the rulers of their country that keep them down, just because we want their oil.  No wonder the poor people in Saudi Arabia hate us.  Their kings screw them daily and we do business with their kings.  And their kings tell them we are the bad guys!!!!
> 
> So maybe we take out the Saudi royal family?  But that has nothing to do with Islam or Muslims.  Dude, we will make more enemies if we keep talking the way you talk.
> 
> And I know Robert Gates is a Bushie, but I read his report on "terrorism", and he seems to get it beyond just SURGING.  He understands we can't win militarily.  Yes the surge worked, but to win in the muslim world, we have to win the hearts and minds of the people over there.  And right now, we are the evil west.  And we deserve the title, because Bush lied and occupied for oil.
> 
> I can't wait until we have alternative fuels.  Yesterday I heard they are cloning trees to make them better for turning into fuels and so they grow faster.
> 
> I also heard a story about how this guy has a battery car but he has to run an extention cord from his parking lot, thru the lobby and to his office to charge it.  So he's starting a company where he puts plug in's in office parking lots.
> 
> He said it's the chicken & the egg problem.  No one buys electic cars because there's nowhere to plug them in and no one puts in power outlets because no one has electric cars.  LOL.
> 
> The best thing for us is to get off foreign fuels.
> 
> And notice when we got serious about getting off oil, gas went back to under $2?  We're being played!!!!



Real cool, booboo.  Ever occur to you that you are talking in the present tense discussing people who have been dead for centuries?


----------



## Gunny

sealybobo said:


> You should see the way we kill them.  If less than 30 civilians will be at risk, we bomb.  That means your mom, your daughter, sister and son could be in a room with 25 other innocent people and if Al Queda is in the area, they may bomb your neighborhood, and you all might die.
> 
> You don't know what it is like to be the poor people in Iraq.  Outside of the GREEN ZONE where violence is down.  Deplorable.



You don't know what you are talking about.  As usual.


----------



## Gunny

Neubarth said:


> You are insane!  Nobody said anything about a civil war in Iraq before you started posting your nonsense and ranting incoherently.



I see you have met sealybooboo.


----------



## Neubarth

YWN666 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Neubarth
> Totally untrue. I spent many months incountry in Islamic nations and kingdoms. I have many Islamic friends. Most of them can not tell you why Mohammed (mhbeihf) was so evil. All they know was that among the Arabs of his day, he was one of the few who knew that there was only one God, so that made him a prophet. They tend to look over his criminal nature.
> 
> Remember also, that criminals have become saints in the Catholic Church.
> 
> My only argument with Islam is that some of them believe in killing Americans because we have not converted to Islam. Those that would kill us because we do not believe as they do need to be killed before they kill us. It is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubarth, I must have missed your answer to this question.



Lots of people have tried to kill me.  They are all dead, having died shortly after they tried to kill me.  Serves them right. Some where it is justly written that "It is a damn foolish thing to try to kill a man twice as strong as you are."

I have nasty scars on the top of my head, the side of my head the back of my head, a bullet hole scar in my left shoulder and a deep knife scar in my back.  Some of those dead sons of bitches were Moslem. One was Italian and probably Catholic and many more were undetermined.

If there is a moral to the story, Don't try to kill this Neubarth until he is already dead from old age. Shoot, even then he just may rise up and get you.

The sites where these guys met their untimely ends can not be discussed with the exception of the Italian.  I was in Brendisi, Italy (Down near Monopoli) and returning through the darkened streets to my ship that was moored in the old harbor. As I walked past a darkened alleyway, there was a movement out of the darkness just to my left and something hit my head very hard like a blow from a hammer. All of a sudden the shadow of a man was in front of me with his arm moving down in front of my face. I don't know why, but I grabbed his arm at the wrist and could make out that he held a kitchen carving knife in his hand. 

It dawned on me that he must have hit me in the head with the knife. As I wrestled with him, warm blood started flowing into my eyes. I was being blinded by my own blood, but was wrestling with my two hands on his arm while he was using the other one to try to pull one of my arms away. 

Between our two actions, we turned the knife in his hand towards his rib cage and then slowly inserted the knife blade between two of his ribs as his side was pinned to a wall of a building. He never screamed but after the knife was buried in his chest to the black handle, he started shivering and then quivering and then went limp.  

I did not know if he was dead, but I knew I had to stop the bleeding on the top of my head, so I let him go and he fell backwards and cracked his skull on the pavement, the place where he thought he was going to leave me after he stabbed me in the head. 

The only thing I could figure out about his failed mugging was that he must have hit me with the curved part of the front cutting part of the blade and it made a deep cut into my scalp, but the blade jumped off of the skull bone.  Had he hit me with the tip, he might have broken through my skull and it would have been me on the ground and not him.

I gathered my senses, squeezed the sliced scalp back together and slowed the bleeding. I reported to my ship about ten minutes later and the Officer of the Deck wanted to know how I cut my scalp, and I told him that I was mugged or tripped and fell and hit my head or something. Figuring that I was just another drunk sailor returning from a night of drinking at the rowdy and raunchy bars on the waterfront, he ordered a corpman to come to the quarter deck and help me to sick bay where he put a host of stitches in my scalp.

Years later, I feel no remorse.  That stupid mugger was so dumb in his efforts that he deserved to die.  Besides, there is no recitivism once you are dead. Far less repeat crime, and that is a good thing.


----------



## roomy

Hey look, two fat, ugly, old, bastards, with their shirts off in the same thread.

I wish we would put our shirts on.


----------



## Neubarth

eots said:


> so nuebarf (wtf) if I understand you correctly you wish to kill all radical Muslims because they belive in a evil false god...sounds kind of ...radical


I know you are seriously challenged by the printed word, but nowhere did I say that I wished to kill all radical Muslims because they believe in an evil false god..


I said that we need to kill Radical Islamics before they kill us.  I could care less about their god.  Radical Islam is a sect of Islam (that means it is a portion of the whole) that believe that it can cause the collapse of the Western world by constantly attacking it with bombs, and terror.  So far they are doing a damn good job of acting on their beliefs. I gotta hand it to them.  I would much rather see them dead than see my children blown up by those creeps.  I suppose you, on the other hand, would just as soon that they killed your loved ones without us trying to stop them.

Oh, that was foolish of me.  I forgot, YOU don't have any loved ones.  Right?


----------



## Neubarth

roomy said:


> Hey look, two fat, ugly, old, bastards, with their shirts off in the same thread.
> 
> I wish we would put our shirts on.



Roomy, are you part Samoan?  That is a thicker body than mine in my prime. Usually bodies that powerful have ancestry in Samoa.


----------



## roomy

Neubarth said:


> Roomy, are you part Samoan?  That is a thicker body than mine in my prime. Usually bodies that powerful have ancestry in Samoa.




I don't think so but it wouldn't bother me what my ancestry was, I do believe there is colour in there somewhere due to the hair and other stuff

Nice to meet you Neubarth.


----------



## Gunny

Neubarth said:


> Roomy, are you part Samoan?  That is a thicker body than mine in my prime. Usually bodies that powerful have ancestry in Samoa.



That's called meat pies and beer.


----------



## YWN666

Neubarth said:


> Lots of people have tried to kill me.  They are all dead, having died shortly after they tried to kill me.  Serves them right. Some where it is justly written that "It is a damn foolish thing to try to kill a man twice as strong as you are."
> 
> I have nasty scars on the top of my head, the side of my head the back of my head, a bullet hole scar in my left shoulder and a deep knife scar in my back.  Some of those dead sons of bitches were Moslem. One was Italian and probably Catholic and many more were undetermined.
> 
> If there is a moral to the story, Don't try to kill this Neubarth until he is already dead from old age. Shoot, even then he just may rise up and get you.
> 
> The sites where these guys met their untimely ends can not be discussed with the exception of the Italian.  I was in Brendisi, Italy (Down near Monopoli) and returning through the darkened streets to my ship that was moored in the old harbor. As I walked past a darkened alleyway, there was a movement out of the darkness just to my left and something hit my head very hard like a blow from a hammer. All of a sudden the shadow of a man was in front of me with his arm moving down in front of my face. I don't know why, but I grabbed his arm at the wrist and could make out that he held a kitchen carving knife in his hand.
> 
> It dawned on me that he must have hit me in the head with the knife. As I wrestled with him, warm blood started flowing into my eyes. I was being blinded by my own blood, but was wrestling with my two hands on his arm while he was using the other one to try to pull one of my arms away.
> 
> Between our two actions, we turned the knife in his hand towards his rib cage and then slowly inserted the knife blade between two of his ribs as his side was pinned to a wall of a building. He never screamed but after the knife was buried in his chest to the black handle, he started shivering and then quivering and then went limp.
> 
> I did not know if he was dead, but I knew I had to stop the bleeding on the top of my head, so I let him go and he fell backwards and cracked his skull on the pavement, the place where he thought he was going to leave me after he stabbed me in the head.
> 
> The only thing I could figure out about his failed mugging was that he must have hit me with the curved part of the front cutting part of the blade and it made a deep cut into my scalp, but the blade jumped off of the skull bone.  Had he hit me with the tip, he might have broken through my skull and it would have been me on the ground and not him.
> 
> I gathered my senses, squeezed the sliced scalp back together and slowed the bleeding. I reported to my ship about ten minutes later and the Officer of the Deck wanted to know how I cut my scalp, and I told him that I was mugged or tripped and fell and hit my head or something. Figuring that I was just another drunk sailor returning from a night of drinking at the rowdy and raunchy bars on the waterfront, he ordered a corpman to come to the quarter deck and help me to sick bay where he put a host of stitches in my scalp.
> 
> Years later, I feel no remorse.  That stupid mugger was so dumb in his efforts that he deserved to die.  Besides, there is no recitivism once you are dead. Far less repeat crime, and that is a good thing.



You didn't answer the question.  Have any of your Muslim friends tried to kill you?


----------



## Neubarth

roomy said:


> I don't think so but it wouldn't bother me what my ancestry was, I do believe there is colour in there somewhere due to the hair and other stuff
> 
> Nice to meet you Neubarth.




I have half brothers who are half Samoan.  They are a beautiful people.


----------



## Neubarth

YWN666 said:


> You didn't answer the question.  Have any of your Muslim friends tried to kill you?


 Dude, They are all my friends until they try to kill me.  I am easily the friendliest person in the world. I do firmly believe in killing people who try or want to kill you.  That is how you and your genes survive in the world.


----------



## eots

Neubarth said:


> Lots of people have tried to kill me.  They are all dead, having died shortly after they tried to kill me.  Serves them right. Some where it is justly written that "It is a damn foolish thing to try to kill a man twice as strong as you are."
> 
> I have nasty scars on the top of my head, the side of my head the back of my head, a bullet hole scar in my left shoulder and a deep knife scar in my back.  Some of those dead sons of bitches were Moslem. One was Italian and probably Catholic and many more were undetermined.
> 
> If there is a moral to the story, Don't try to kill this Neubarth until he is already dead from old age. Shoot, even then he just may rise up and get you.
> 
> The sites where these guys met their untimely ends can not be discussed with the exception of the Italian.  I was in Brendisi, Italy (Down near Monopoli) and returning through the darkened streets to my ship that was moored in the old harbor. As I walked past a darkened alleyway, there was a movement out of the darkness just to my left and something hit my head very hard like a blow from a hammer. All of a sudden the shadow of a man was in front of me with his arm moving down in front of my face. I don't know why, but I grabbed his arm at the wrist and could make out that he held a kitchen carving knife in his hand.
> 
> It dawned on me that he must have hit me in the head with the knife. As I wrestled with him, warm blood started flowing into my eyes. I was being blinded by my own blood, but was wrestling with my two hands on his arm while he was using the other one to try to pull one of my arms away.
> 
> Between our two actions, we turned the knife in his hand towards his rib cage and then slowly inserted the knife blade between two of his ribs as his side was pinned to a wall of a building. He never screamed but after the knife was buried in his chest to the black handle, he started shivering and then quivering and then went limp.
> 
> I did not know if he was dead, but I knew I had to stop the bleeding on the top of my head, so I let him go and he fell backwards and cracked his skull on the pavement, the place where he thought he was going to leave me after he stabbed me in the head.
> 
> The only thing I could figure out about his failed mugging was that he must have hit me with the curved part of the front cutting part of the blade and it made a deep cut into my scalp, but the blade jumped off of the skull bone.  Had he hit me with the tip, he might have broken through my skull and it would have been me on the ground and not him.
> 
> I gathered my senses, squeezed the sliced scalp back together and slowed the bleeding. I reported to my ship about ten minutes later and the Officer of the Deck wanted to know how I cut my scalp, and I told him that I was mugged or tripped and fell and hit my head or something. Figuring that I was just another drunk sailor returning from a night of drinking at the rowdy and raunchy bars on the waterfront, he ordered a corpman to come to the quarter deck and help me to sick bay where he put a host of stitches in my scalp.
> 
> Years later, I feel no remorse.  That stupid mugger was so dumb in his efforts that he deserved to die.  Besides, there is no recitivism once you are dead. Far less repeat crime, and that is a good thing.



ok snap back to reality there sailor....


----------



## eots

> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have tried to kill me.  They are all dead, having died shortly after they tried to kill me.  Serves them right. Some where it is justly written that "It is a damn foolish thing to try to kill a man twice as strong as you are
> 
> 
> 
> ."
> 
> It can be very simple to kill a stronger man.. and strength is a relative tern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nasty scars on the top of my head, the side of my head the back of my head, a bullet hole scar in my left shoulder and a deep knife scar in my back.  Some of those dead sons of bitches were Moslem. One was Italian and probably Catholic and many more were undetermined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> many more undetermined  lol..what a clown !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a moral to the story, Don't try to kill this Neubarth until he is already dead from old age. Shoot, even then he just may rise up and get you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or the moral could be ..nebart (wtf)..can spin a real whopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sites where these guys met their untimely ends can not be discussed with the exception of the Italian.  I was in Brendisi, Italy (Down near Monopoli) and returning through the darkened streets to my ship that was moored in the old harbor. As I walked past a darkened alleyway, there was a movement out of the darkness just to my left and something hit my head very hard like a blow from a hammer. All of a sudden the shadow of a man was in front of me with his arm moving down in front of my face. I don't know why, but I grabbed his arm at the wrist and could make out that he held a kitchen carving knife in his hand.
> 
> It dawned on me that he must have hit me in the head with the knife. As I wrestled with him, warm blood started flowing into my eyes. I was being blinded by my own blood, but was wrestling with my two hands on his arm while he was using the other one to try to pull one of my arms away.
> 
> Between our two actions, we turned the knife in his hand towards his rib cage and then slowly inserted the knife blade between two of his ribs as his side was pinned to a wall of a building. He never screamed but after the knife was buried in his chest to the black handle, he started shivering and then quivering and then went limp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that sounds like a typical night working the door at a punk rock gig  except we would just take 6the knife instead of killing em and KO them with a skateboard...big deal
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not know if he was dead, but I knew I had to stop the bleeding on the top of my head, so I let him go and he fell backwards and cracked his skull on the pavement, the place where he thought he was going to leave me after he stabbed me in the head.
> 
> The only thing I could figure out about his failed mugging was that he must have hit me with the curved part of the front cutting part of the blade and it made a deep cut into my scalp, but the blade jumped off of the skull bone.  Had he hit me with the tip, he might have broken through my skull and it would have been me on the ground and not him.
> 
> I gathered my senses, squeezed the sliced scalp back together and slowed the bleeding. I reported to my ship about ten minutes later and the Officer of the Deck wanted to know how I cut my scalp, and I told him that I was mugged or tripped and fell and hit my head or something. Figuring that I was just another drunk sailor returning from a night of drinking at the rowdy and raunchy bars on the waterfront, he ordered a corpman to come to the quarter deck and help me to sick bay where he put a host of stitches in my scalp.
> 
> Years later, I feel no remorse.  That stupid mugger was so dumb in his efforts that he deserved to die.  Besides, there is no recitivism once you are dead. Far less repeat crime, and that is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I belive the drunk part...


----------



## YWN666

Originally Posted by YWN666 View Post
You didn't answer the question. Have any of your Muslim friends tried to kill you?



Neubarth said:


> Dude, They are all my friends until they try to kill me.  I am easily the friendliest person in the world. I do firmly believe in killing people who try or want to kill you.  That is how you and your genes survive in the world.



Let's try this a third time:  Have any of your Muslim friends tried to kill you?

In case this one doesn't sink in, I'll have a 4th question standing by.


----------



## mightypeon

Some histrocial corrections:
Do you know why individual German units at the End of WW2 commited fairly significant feats of arms by breaking through Soviet lines and then surrendering to the first American they saw? Because they asumed they would be treated according the the Geneve convention. Something that would not be true for the USSR.
Did the German Carpet bombing make the Birts more likely to surrender? Or the Russians? In order to make someone surrender, you need to qualities: 1: Be agressive in actually fighting, 2: Be lenient in victory and mercifull to those who surrendered.

The Mongols did that quite well, the Nazis, Soviets and japanese completely flunked point 2.
Proposing to kill someone without compassion will mean you flunk point 2 too.


----------



## Paulie

Only Samoans can build a body that thick.  

You're getting crazier by the minute, Newb barf.


----------



## eots

Paulitics said:


> Only Samoans can build a body that thick.
> 
> You're getting crazier by the minute, Newb barf.



no kidding another one of his sweeping generalities


----------



## Paulie

eots said:


> no kidding another one of his sweeping generalities



The question is, why does he know so much about Samoan men's bodies?  

That, coupled with his pretty gay looking picture, and I'm starting to wonder a few things about this cat.


----------



## eots

I hear ya..


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> .... his pretty gay looking picture....


 Do you consider yourself to be a liberal?


----------



## Gunny

YWN666 said:


> Originally Posted by YWN666 View Post
> You didn't answer the question. Have any of your Muslim friends tried to kill you?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try this a third time:  Have any of your Muslim friends tried to kill you?
> 
> In case this one doesn't sink in, I'll have a 4th question standing by.



Why do you keep repeating the same intellectually dishonest question?  The thread title says "...kill RADICAL Islam," not your Muslim friends.


----------



## strollingbones

Gunny said:


> Why do you keep repeating the same intellectually dishonest question?  The thread title says "...kill RADICAL Islam," not your Muslim friends.



pray tell how does one kill radical islam without killing all muslims..personally i find it shameful that he calls for any type of genoicide against anyone...but hey that is just me...


----------



## strollingbones

i think 60 yr old men who post 20 yr old  plus topless pics of themselves have a lot of issues..his posts prove me right


----------



## Gunny

strollingbones said:


> pray tell how does one kill radical islam without killing all muslims..personally i find it shameful that he calls for any type of genoicide against anyone...but hey that is just me...



I only agreed with the solution.  I don't have a plan.  It is a viable solution.  

You can call it shameful if you want, but radical Islam equals terrorists to me and I have no problem shooting rabid dogs.  

So I guess you would have to provide YOUR definition of radical Islam that you think is worthy of a mercy they don't show.


----------



## YWN666

Gunny said:


> Why do you keep repeating the same intellectually dishonest question?  The thread title says "...kill RADICAL Islam," not your Muslim friends.



But he smeared all Muslims when he said its mass murdering founder's dastardly deeds are bragged about in the Koran.  My question asked if his Muslim friends were of the same mentality.


----------



## sealybobo

YWN666 said:


> But he smeared all Muslims when he said its mass murdering founder's dastardly deeds are bragged about in the Koran.  My question asked if his Muslim friends were of the same mentality.



They/We gotta stop calling it radical islam.  It has nothing to do with islam.  The Christians/Politicians here want to call it rad Islam so they can sell it to their radical christian friends.

We need to kill off radical christianity too.  And we already have the leaders names.  Hagee, Robertson, falwell. 

Let's put them on playing cards like we did during the Iraq war.  LOL.

But seriously, what we have to do is get in tight with the Pakistan/Afgan governments, and be allowed to covertly wipe out terrorist training camps that we know about.  And that's going to happen.

Robert Gates was kept on because he understands the problem.  He knows how to deal with terrorists.  It isn't militarily.  We need to stay in Iraq & Afganistan, but only because Bush took us in.  Now we must stay, for awhile anyways.  But we need to scale down and bring the troops home.  Sure you leave some troops behind.  Sure you leave some Blackwater troops behind.  But not the numbers we have now.

Putting more troops in Afganistan would be a mistake.  It'll be cheaper and more effective to do business with the local tribal leaders.  With their support, we win.

Or we can blow up the whole country.  That'll just clear the way for other anti American's to move in and set up shop.  We need anti terrorist citizens living in those places.  Pro American's.  If we invest, they'll be pro American.


----------



## RodISHI

strollingbones said:


> i think 60 yr old men who post 20 yr old  plus topless pics of themselves have a lot of issues..his posts prove me right


I think you have made a very astute observation there. Scary ain't it.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> They/We gotta stop calling it radical islam.  It has nothing to do with islam.  The Christians/Politicians here want to call it rad Islam so they can sell it to their radical christian friends.
> 
> We need to kill off radical christianity too.  And we already have the leaders names.  Hagee, Robertson, falwell.
> 
> Let's put them on playing cards like we did during the Iraq war.  LOL.
> 
> But seriously, what we have to do is get in tight with the Pakistan/Afgan governments, and be allowed to covertly wipe out terrorist training camps that we know about.  And that's going to happen.
> 
> Robert Gates was kept on because he understands the problem.  He knows how to deal with terrorists.  It isn't militarily.  We need to stay in Iraq & Afganistan, but only because Bush took us in.  Now we must stay, for awhile anyways.  But we need to scale down and bring the troops home.  Sure you leave some troops behind.  Sure you leave some Blackwater troops behind.  But not the numbers we have now.
> 
> Putting more troops in Afganistan would be a mistake.  It'll be cheaper and more effective to do business with the local tribal leaders.  With their support, we win.
> 
> Or we can blow up the whole country.  That'll just clear the way for other anti American's to move in and set up shop.  We need anti terrorist citizens living in those places.  Pro American's.  If we invest, they'll be pro American.




THat's just ridiculous. Hagee, Robertson and what's his name have not funded, with millions and billions of dollars, coups and suicide attacks and outright war against those of different religions. If you know something I know, go ahead and share it. Otherwise, you're talking out your ass when you make such ridiculous comparisons.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Do you consider yourself to be a liberal?



Nope.  I consider myself a libertarian.  We've been through that already, Glock.  

Why?


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> Nope.  I consider myself a libertarian.  We've been through that already, Glock.
> 
> Why?


Libertarians are socially liberal. Liberals usually claim that gays are moral, normal and all that, then use gay as an insult. I find it amusingly hypocritical.


----------



## AllieBaba

Amen.


----------



## AllieBaba

Even better is when they "wish" a homosexual child upon people they claim have no business having children.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Libertarians are socially liberal. Liberals usually claim that gays are moral, normal and all that, then use gay as an insult. I find it amusingly hypocritical.



Don't fucking state what my positions are.  You don't fucking know me.

The difference between a libertarian and a liberal regarding social policy is that most liberals want social policy legislated in some way, same as most conservatives.  Libertarians don't see it as an issue that pertains to government affairs.

I couldn't fucking care less if you're gay, it's none of my business and it's none of the government's business.

Liberals don't see it that way, and conservatives CERTAINLY don't.  You both want the government to involve itself and waste precious time and tax dollars doing so.  It's fucking ridiculous.

You're entitled to the pursuit of happiness.  If being a fag makes you happy, then more power to you.  That's the beauty of America.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> Don't fucking state what my positions are.  You don't fucking know me.
> 
> The difference between a libertarian and a liberal regarding social policy is that most liberals want social policy legislated in some way, same as most conservatives.  Libertarians don't see it as an issue that pertains to government affairs.
> 
> I couldn't fucking care less if you're gay, it's none of my business and it's none of the government's business.
> 
> Liberals don't see it that way, and conservatives CERTAINLY don't.  *You both want* the government to involve itself and waste precious time and tax dollars doing so.  It's fucking ridiculous.
> 
> You're entitled to the pursuit of happiness.  If being a fag makes you happy, then more power to you.  That's the beauty of America.



I didn't state your positions, just those of the Libertarian Party. I did notice, however, that you attempted to state mine. How ironic.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> I didn't state your positions, just those of the Libertarian Party. I did notice, however, that you attempted to state mine. How ironic.



Well you were WRONG about the LP's positions.  The LP does not want the government involving itself in social policy.  Let society handle it on its own.  That is MUCH different from a typical liberal of today's position.  If society determined on its own not to include gays in whatever, then so be it.  A liberal does not agree with that, a liberal wants the government to make gay affairs something that is legislated in some kind of way.  So do MOST conservatives.  MOST liberals, and MOST conservatives, want the government to involve itself and create a law.  Libertarians do not want that.  HUGE DIFFERENCE.

And I didn't state your positions.  I said "most" when referring to liberals and conservatives, and when I said "you" I was referring to both ideologies in general.  I have no idea what your specific positions are on social policy, as I've never had a conversation with you about it other than you trying to generalize libertarians in a different thread.  Kevin Kennedy was involved, it was a couple weeks ago.

All I know about you is that you're a gun rights advocate.  It's what you seem to talk about the most around here.  Otherwise, I stay out of social policy threads for the most part so I know very little about your positions on that.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> Well you were WRONG about the LP's positions.  The LP does not want the government involving itself in social policy.  Let society handle it on its own.  That is MUCH different from a typical liberal of today's position.  If society determined on its own not to include gays in whatever, then so be it.  A liberal does not agree with that, a liberal wants the government to make gay affairs something that is legislated in some kind of way.  So do MOST conservatives.  MOST liberals, and MOST conservatives, want the government to involve itself and create a law.  Libertarians do not want that.  HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> 
> And I didn't state your positions.  I said "most" when referring to liberals and conservatives, and when I said "you" I was referring to both ideologies in general.  I have no idea what your specific positions are on social policy, as I've never had a conversation with you about it other than you trying to generalize libertarians in a different thread.  Kevin Kennedy was involved, it was a couple weeks ago.
> 
> All I know about you is that you're a gun rights advocate.  It's what you seem to talk about the most around here.  Otherwise, I stay out of social policy threads for the most part so I know very little about your positions on that.



Well now that we've got that settled. 

I'm big on all rights, not just gun ones. The feds should stick to the enumerated powers and that's that. If two fags want to do their thing, so be it, just don't ask me to pay their health bills, allow them to adopt kids and foul a 5000 year old tradition the we have called marriage.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Well now that we've got that settled.
> 
> I'm big on all rights, not just gun ones. The feds should stick to the enumerated powers and that's that. If two fags want to do their thing, so be it, just don't ask me to pay their health bills, allow them to adopt kids and foul a 5000 year old tradition the we have called marriage.



But who are you to say they can't adopt?  You'd have to LEGISLATE that.  That's where libertarians part ways with libs and cons.  That and marriage have no place in law.  It's a private matter with religious implications.  If you're big on rights, then gays should probably have the RIGHT to marry, no?  We all have the right to pursue happiness.  No one should be able to deny anyone that right.  And this all being said, I personally don't agree with it either.  But who am I to say no to them?  I'll live my life, and gays can live theirs.  We don't OWN so-called traditions.  You wanting the government to deny someone that right to pursue happiness is counter-productive to the conservative  TRADITION of government staying out of people's personal lives.


----------



## AllieBaba

Except.

You have to be able to keep track of the population. And the way you do that is by keeping track of birth and marriage records.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> But who are you to say they can't adopt?  You'd have to LEGISLATE that.  That's where libertarians part ways with libs and cons.  That and marriage have no place in law.  It's a private matter with religious implications.  If you're big on rights, then gays should probably have the RIGHT to marry, no?  We all have the right to pursue happiness.  No one should be able to deny anyone that right.  And this all being said, I personally don't agree with it either.  But who am I to say no to them?  I'll live my life, and gays can live theirs.  We don't OWN so-called traditions.  You wanting the government to deny someone that right to pursue happiness is counter-productive to the conservative  TRADITION of government staying out of people's personal lives.


 So by your standards we should let masochists adopt, because it makes _them _happy. Damn the kids.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> So by your standards we should let masochists adopt, because it makes _them _happy. Damn the kids.



I'm not even sure how you conjured that up as an analogy, as stupid as it is.  A masochist who is a US citizen has every right to pursue their happiness, though.  Should they be caught hurting their child, then they suffer the same fate as anyone else who does it.

You don't deny them a child because you SUSPECT they might hurt them becuase of what they practice in their personal life.

Someone who smokes weed shouldn't have a child either, right?  I mean, they MIGHT make the child take a hit from the bong.  

When you start legislating mere _suspicions_, freedom is gone Glock.


----------



## editec

You can't kill an idea with an army.

You kill ideas with superior ideas.

Judging from most of the kneejerking jingo crap I read on this board, radical Islamic though (AKA fascioIslam) is likely to be with us a great long time.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> I'm not even sure how you conjured that up as an analogy, as stupid as it is.  A masochist who is a US citizen has every right to pursue their happiness, though.  Should they be caught hurting their child, then they suffer the same fate as anyone else who does it.
> 
> You don't deny them a child because you SUSPECT they might hurt them becuase of what they practice in their personal life.
> 
> Someone who smokes weed shouldn't have a child either, right?  I mean, they MIGHT make the child take a hit from the bong.
> 
> When you start legislating mere _suspicions_, freedom is gone Glock.


 Nice straw man attack of my argument. However I specifically addressed the issue of _adoption _by masochists. Adoption agencies and government authorities not only have a right, but a duty to review the lifestyle habits of would-be parents. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Nice straw man attack of my argument. However I specifically addressed the issue of _adoption _by masochists. Adoption agencies and government authorities not only have a right, but a duty to review the lifestyle habits of would-be parents. Wouldn't you agree?



Where does the government get constitutional authority to regulate adoption?

A private adoption agency, yes.  They can pick and choose their clients, and they should be free to do so.  I don't see where it's any of the government's business, though.

Everytime you give the government authority to regulate something like that, it sets precedent for regulating more and more aspects of people's personal lives.  

Let the adoption agencies police themselves.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> Where does the government get constitutional authority to regulate adoption?
> 
> A private adoption agency, yes.  They can pick and choose their clients, and they should be free to do so.  I don't see where it's any of the government's business, though.
> 
> Everytime you give the government authority to regulate something like that, it sets precedent for regulating more and more aspects of people's personal lives.
> 
> Let the adoption agencies police themselves.


 Wow you've got the straw man tactic down pat, along with deflection.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Wow you've got the straw man tactic down pat, along with deflection.



I'm not following.  You asked if I agreed that govt. has the right to regulate adoption.  I answered with my reasons why I don't.  I actually agreed with you about the adoption agencies being selective about their clients.  

I simply don't see where the government even has the authority.  How is that strawman?  I directly answered your question.



> Adoption agencies *and government authorities* not only *have a right*, but a duty to review the lifestyle habits of would-be parents. *Wouldn't you agree?*


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> I'm not following.  You asked if I agreed that govt. has the right to regulate adoption.  I answered with my reasons why I don't.  I actually agreed with you about the adoption agencies being selective about their clients.
> 
> I simply don't see where the government even has the authority.  How is that strawman?  I directly answered your question.


 Actually, my question was comprised of three sentences: 





> However I specifically addressed the issue of adoption by masochists. Adoption agencies and government authorities not only have a right, but a duty to review the lifestyle habits of would-be parents. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Actually, my question was comprised of three sentences:



And I answered it completely.  Here, I'll do it again one more time in laymen's terms:

Yes, I agree that adoption agencies have the right.  No, I don't agree that the government has the right.

But you already knew that, didn't you..


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> And I answered it completely.  Here, I'll do it again one more time in laymen's terms:
> 
> Yes, I agree that adoption agencies have the right.  No, I don't agree that the government has the right.
> 
> But you already knew that, didn't you..


 So should they allow masochists to adopt?


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> So should they allow masochists to adopt?



If an adoption agency becomes aware of masochistic practices of a specific client, and they feel as though they aren't fit to take responsibility of a child, then that is their decision. 

I don't necessarily see how masochism is AUTOMATICALLY and UNIVERSALLY considered to be a disqualifying factor, though.

Maybe the prospective parents only practice it amongst themselves in private.  It doesn't have to mean they would automatically be subjecting the children to it as well.  To some, it's merely a means of private sexual gratification.  So is sodomy, but that's not necessarily the business of anyone else.  I think it's disgusting, personally, but it shouldn't automatically disqualify someone from becoming a parent.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> ....
> 
> I don't necessarily see how masochism is AUTOMATICALLY and UNIVERSALLY considered to be a disqualifying factor, though.
> 
> .....


 There's the difference between you and I then. I think it is an automatic disqualification, right along with homosexuality. Until I'm convinced that there are no normal parents willing to adopt then I'm going to give the kid the benefit of having normal parents.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> There's the difference between you and I then. I think it is an automatic disqualification, right along with homosexuality. Until I'm convinced that there are no normal parents willing to adopt then I'm going to give the kid the benefit of having normal parents.



And you should be free to do so.  But it's none of the government's business, and I think THAT is where we REALLY seem to differ.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> And you should be free to do so.  But it's none of the government's business, and I think THAT is where we REALLY seem to differ.


 Somebody has to police adoption agencies. What's to prevent a group of child molesters from forming their own agency? The Constitution gives the guvmint the power to set and enforce standards.


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> Somebody has to police adoption agencies. What's to prevent a group of child molesters from forming their own agency? The Constitution gives the guvmint the power to set and enforce standards.



You can't police an agency yourself?  What is the government going to find out that you can't on your own?

And where does it specifically state in the constitution that the government has the authority to regulate adoption?  What section or amendment are you referring to?


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> You can't police an agency yourself?  What is the government going to find out that you can't on your own?
> 
> And where does it specifically state in the constitution that the government has the authority to regulate adoption?  What section or amendment are you referring to?


 In NC it is: ARTICLE XI- PUNISHMENTS, CORRECTIONS, AND CHARITIES

Sec. 4.  Welfare policy; board of public welfare.

*Beneficent provision for the poor, the unfortunate, and the orphan is one of the first duties of a civilized and a Christian state.*  Therefore the General Assembly shall provide for and define the duties of a board of public welfare.

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/Legislation/constitution/article11.html


----------



## Paulie

glockmail said:


> In NC it is: ARTICLE XI- PUNISHMENTS, CORRECTIONS, AND CHARITIES
> 
> Sec. 4.  Welfare policy; board of public welfare.
> 
> *Beneficent provision for the poor, the unfortunate, and the orphan is one of the first duties of a civilized and a Christian state.*  Therefore the General Assembly shall provide for and define the duties of a board of public welfare.
> 
> NORTH CAROLINA STATE CONSTITUTION



I'm talking about federal.  I don't argue against states' rights.  If your state chooses to operate that way, fine.  As long as the federal government is not setting the standard.


----------



## glockmail

Paulitics said:


> I'm talking about federal.  I don't argue against states' rights.  If your state chooses to operate that way, fine.  As long as the federal government is not setting the standard.


 Preachin' to the choir here bub.


----------



## Neubarth

Lycurgus said:


> "demoralizing"
> 
> We demoralized them?




Indeed, we did.  Ever since Sherman in his "March to the Sea" demonstrated that Total War was the quickest way to win a war, the United States has used force aggressively against a whole populace rather than just the enemy military or industrial production.  We bombed the Japanese and German cities to dust to demoralize the populace so that they would pressure their governments to agree to peace.  When they feel the pain, they want to make love not war.   Amen.


----------



## Neubarth

Paulitics said:


> You can't police an agency yourself?  What is the government going to find out that you can't on your own?
> 
> And where does it specifically state in the constitution that the government has the authority to regulate adoption?  What section or amendment are you referring to?




Dude, Gov'mint can assume those responsibilities that it is not proscribed from havin'.

And that's the way it is.


----------



## Modbert

Neubarth said:


> There is no such thing as *Radical Christianity.* Radical Islam has been murdering millions of people all over the globe for well over a thousand years.
> 
> They need to be killed anywhere they are found.  The sooner the better.
> 
> Remember, if you remove the Radical Islamic element from Islam, you will have a true religion of peace.  They will no longer have a need to blow up people and kill innocents all over the globe.



Right, there's just plain Christianity.

Spanish Inquisition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[youtube]X5McSEU48Y8[/youtube]


----------



## Neubarth

Modbert said:


> Right, there's just plain Christianity.



Funny video.  I loved it.  Fact remains that there is no Radical Christianity in the world today.  The Spanish inquisition was an evil foisted upon the people living in Spain who were not supportive of the Queen/KIng of Spain.  It was more political than religious.  The Spanish church insisted that the Moors and Jews convert to Catholicism.  Either that or they could move out of the country.  Sadly, a lot of the Jews moved to Germany, Poland and Islamic countries only to be killed centuries later.

So was it Radical Christianity if the real intent was to enforce acceptance of the Royal Family rule?  My first fiancee' Maria Medina was of Moorish extraction. I don't think her family ever converted to Catholicism, but they did stay in Spain.  As long as they faked it, they were cool. 

Very few people were killed in the Inquisition.  Those that were usually became the victims of political persecution.  The rest were  just plain stupid for not pretending to convert and swear allegiance to the Royal Family.

Now, the witch hunts in Germany and New Salem were the result of overly religious zeal and gross ignorance of the populace. It that regard they were much like the Radical Islamics of the present era.  Germany did away with that nonsense after a few decades. The Islamic Countries have not after 15 centuries of murder and hatred.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Neubarth said:


> Dude, Gov'mint can assume those responsibilities that it is not proscribed from havin'.
> 
> And that's the way it is.



You are dead wrong.  The Constitution was meant to limit the powers of the federal government, not to allow it to do whatever it wants.  The government only has the powers given to it by the Constitution, all other powers, duties, responsibilities, or whatever you want to call them are reserved to the states.


----------



## B94

Neubarth


> Ever since Sherman in his "March to the Sea" demonstrated that Total War was the quickest way to win a war, the United States has used force aggressively against a whole populace rather than just the enemy military or industrial production. We bombed the Japanese and German cities to dust to demoralize the populace so that they would pressure their governments to agree to peace. When they feel the pain, they want to make love not war. Amen.




editec


> You can't kill an idea with an army.
> 
> You kill ideas with superior ideas.
> 
> Judging from most of the kneejerking jingo crap I read on this board, radical Islamic though (AKA fascioIslam) is likely to be with us a great long time.




Looks like your both right.
I believe the way to win a war is to kill enough of the enemy to where the ones that are left will go with our program (our superior ideas). But we probably won't do what it takes to win so radical Islam (AKA fascioIslam) is likely to be with us a great long time.


----------



## mightypeon

Just again, Carpet Bombing did not break Germany. And Germans prefered to surrender to Americans because they believed the threatment would be (relativly) humane.

If wars are won by outright terror, WW2 would have been won by the Axis.


----------



## carpe deus

Though all religious fundamentalism are regrettable, it is undeniable that Islamic extremism contains a terrorist element that other forms of religion extremism does not.


----------



## Neubarth

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> You are dead wrong.  The Constitution was meant to limit the powers of the federal government, not to allow it to do whatever it wants.  The government only has the powers given to it by the Constitution, all other powers, duties, responsibilities, or whatever you want to call them are reserved to the states.


 You can misquote the Constitution all that you want "make believe Kennedy."  The fact remains that the Federal Government has assumed many responsibilities that were not proscribed by the Constitution.  Dude, you need to learn how to deal with reality.


----------



## glockmail

Neubarth said:


> You can misquote the Constitution all that you want "make believe Kennedy."  *The fact remains that the Federal Government has assumed many responsibilities that were not proscribed by the Constitution.*  Dude, you need to learn how to deal with reality.


 That's no excuse to keep violating the Constitution.


----------



## Tuatara

> We need to kill Radical Islam totally, completely and without compassion.


We need to kill Radical Zionist / Christiananity totally, completely and without compassion.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Neubarth said:


> You can misquote the Constitution all that you want "make believe Kennedy."  The fact remains that the Federal Government has assumed many responsibilities that were not proscribed by the Constitution.  Dude, you need to learn how to deal with reality.



Well I never said that the government did not assume powers that it had no authority over, did I?  So you can misquote me all you'd like "make believe historian."  What I said was, the Constitution was intended to limit the powers of the federal government.  The fact that the government ignores the Constitution does not make my argument wrong.


----------



## Neubarth

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Well I never said that the government did not assume powers that it had no authority over, did I?  So you can misquote me all you'd like "make believe historian."  What I said was, the Constitution was intended to limit the powers of the federal government.  The fact that the government ignores the Constitution does not make my argument wrong.




This is the first time in my life that I had to call "Absolute and Total Bullshit" on a post.  Shame, Kennedy!  Shame!  Go hang your head.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Neubarth said:


> This is the first time in my life that I had to call "Absolute and Total Bullshit" on a post.  Shame, Kennedy!  Shame!  Go hang your head.



Yes, shame on me for telling the truth, what was I thinking?

Don't bother to address the points I made, just post nonsense.  That's the way to do it.


----------



## DiveCon

Tuatara said:


> We need to kill Radical Zionist / Christiananity totally, completely and without compassion.


define "radical zionism/Christianity"


that had to be one of the most asinine posts i've seen in a while


----------



## DiveCon

Neubarth said:


> This is the first time in my life that I had to call "Absolute and Total Bullshit" on a post.  Shame, Kennedy!  Shame!  Go hang your head.


actually, everything he said in that post was 100% correct
the government only has the authority to do the things IN the constitution, and nothing more


----------



## glockmail

Tuatara said:


> We need to kill Radical Zionist / Christiananity [sic] totally, completely and without compassion.


 Come get me then you ignorant slob.


----------



## DiveCon

glockmail said:


> Come get me then you ignorant slob.


gee, whats the worst thing radical christianity could do to you, put a tract in your hand
LOL


tell you if you don't repent, you will spend eternity in hell?


now, are there some that claim to do things in the Name of Christ that he never taught, oh yeah, but, thats not Christianities fault


----------



## mightypeon

Worst thing radical christianity could do to me?

Right now,
Hmm, blow me up if I am an Abortionist doctor? Thankfully no state currently supports radical christianity.
You know, when radical christians had states supporting their radicality, they certainly were not nicer than radical islam is today.
Bin Laden would have become a prominent inquisitor if born in 15th. century spain, and Torquemada would have become a nice Djihadi if beeing born now in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## DiveCon

mightypeon said:


> Worst thing radical christianity could do to me?
> 
> Right now,
> Hmm, blow me up if I am an Abortionist doctor? Thankfully no state currently supports radical christianity.
> You know, when radical christians had states supporting their radicality, they certainly were not nicer than radical islam is today.
> Bin Laden would have become a prominent inquisitor if born in 15th. century spain, and Torquemada would have become a nice Djihadi if beeing born now in Saudi Arabia.


now, show me where Jesus ever taught people to use violence


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> gee, whats the *worst thing radical christianity could do to you, *put a tract in your hand
> LOL
> 
> 
> tell you if you don't repent, you will spend eternity in hell?
> 
> 
> now, are there some that claim to do things in the Name of Christ that he never taught, oh yeah, but, thats not Christianities fault



Spanish Inquisition
Salem Witch Trials
The Crusades
Killing people because they say the earth wasn't flat.

All either started or approved by the church.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Spanish Inquisition
> Salem Witch Trials
> The Crusades
> Killing people because they say the earth wasn't flat.
> 
> All either started or approved by the church.


now show me where Jesus taught them to do so


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> now show me where Jesus taught them to do so



Jesus has nothing to do with Radical Christianity because he didn't teach it. However, it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.

Just because Jesus didn't teach it, didn't mean that Christianity didn't do it.

Christianity, Islam, and any other religion is not perfect. All religions have their flaws, simple fact.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Jesus has nothing to do with Radical Christianity because he didn't teach it. However, it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.
> 
> Just because Jesus didn't teach it, didn't mean that Christianity didn't do it.
> 
> Christianity, Islam, and any other religion is not perfect. All religions have their flaws, simple fact.


again, it wasnt Christianity then
because they were violating the basic teachings


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> again, it wasnt Christianity then
> because they were violating the basic teachings



Sure it was. Jesus wasn't the only one who taught Christianity.

Or are you completely forgetting the O.T?

And as you know, the O.T teaches alot of crazy shit.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Sure it was. Jesus wasn't the only one who taught Christianity.
> 
> Or are you completely forgetting the O.T?
> 
> And as you know, the O.T teaches alot of crazy shit.


no, it doesnt
but i can see how you would think that


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> no, it doesnt
> but i can see how you would think that



Yes, it does. We've been through this.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Yes, it does. We've been through this.


yes, we've been through this, and you STILL dont get it


----------



## glockmail

Modbert said:


> Spanish Inquisition
> Salem Witch Trials
> The Crusades
> Killing people because they say the earth wasn't flat.
> 
> All either started or approved by the church.



The Crusades were to push back Muslim invaders.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

glockmail said:


> The Crusades were to push back Muslim invaders.



Everybody knows the best defense is a good offense. Am I rite, or am I rite?!


----------



## DiveCon

Epsilon Delta said:


> Everybody knows the best defense is a good offense. Am I rite, or am I rite?!


ah, i get it, muslims invading and taking over christians and jews is ok, christians and jews taking back what was stolen from them is bad


----------



## glockmail

Epsilon Delta said:


> Everybody knows the best defense is a good offense. Am I rite, or am I rite?!


Knock them back on their heels, yes.


----------



## Neubarth

mightypeon said:


> Worst thing radical christianity could do to me?
> 
> Right now,
> Hmm, blow me up if I am an Abortionist doctor? Thankfully no state currently supports radical christianity.
> You know, when radical christians had states supporting their radicality, they certainly were not nicer than radical islam is today.
> Bin Laden would have become a prominent inquisitor if born in 15th. century spain, and Torquemada would have become a nice Djihadi if beeing born now in Saudi Arabia.




I know of no beheading for the sake of Christianity, but I do know of atrocities committed by leaders who claimed to be be Christians. Vladthe Impailer comes to mind. (Dracula's name sake)

Radical Islam does cut people's heads off.  Just look at all the beheading videos.  

Revelation predicts that the people who follow the religion that guides Northern Africa, Eastern Africa and southern Asia from Turkey to India and south to Saudi Arabia will behead the Christians of that coming era for their testimony of the Word of God. (I.e. talking about Jesus). That evil religion is called Mystery Babylon in the Bible and at its head has a False Prophet who will be thrown into Hell along with the false God of the mystery religion. That false God is Satan.  Read Revelation and see where we are headed in the next few months..


----------



## Neubarth

It is all in the Bible for anybody to read if they ever get around to it.

Meanwhile the False Prophet and his false god are damned to hell.  Read about that, too.

The False Prophet appears to be deluded by Satanic Verses.


----------



## mightypeon

Well, you may read up Fulcher of Chartex for example, a perfectly zealous christian on a fairly homicidial rampage during the crusades.

Fulcher of Chartres

What about Armaud Amaury, 
"Kill them all, God will recognice his own?"  
Albigensian Crusade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Personally, I would propably prefer to be beheaded than to be burned alive by the way.


----------



## Neubarth

YOU WOULD PREFER TO BE BEHEADED?

Me, I would prefer to live.  That slow blood sacrifice to Allah ritual by the Radical Islamics looks very ugly.

Many people who professed to being Christians were world leaders and were leaders in atrocities.  There is noting new to that.  Local leaders almost always give vocal support to the prevailing religion so the believing peasants will follow them.  This has been going on for thousands of years.


----------



## mightypeon

Can you not read sentences? Beeing beheaded certainly is a good deal more quicker than beeing burned alive. Besides that, I do not see significant inonsistencies between the crusades and the old testament.


----------



## Avatar4321

I refuse to believe we need to kill anyone right now. There is enough death in the world.

And I really dont see how calling for genocide against the genocidists makes you any better than they are.


----------



## Avatar4321

Neubarth said:


> YOU WOULD PREFER TO BE BEHEADED?
> 
> Me, I would prefer to live.  That slow blood sacrifice to Allah ritual by the Radical Islamics looks very ugly.
> 
> Many people who professed to being Christians were world leaders and were leaders in atrocities.  There is noting new to that.  Local leaders almost always give vocal support to the prevailing religion so the believing peasants will follow them.  This has been going on for thousands of years.



No one is trying to behead me.


----------



## Avatar4321

DiveCon said:


> ah, i get it, muslims invading and taking over christians and jews is ok, christians and jews taking back what was stolen from them is bad



That usually is the case.


----------



## Neubarth

Avatar4321 said:


> That usually is the case.



From THEIR perspective, not only is it bad, but all have to pay for it with throat slitting and beheading at the hands of Islamic Zannies..  

In the Bible it says that the few Christians who were left on Earth (Revelation) will soon be up in heaven with God asking him.  

"How long, Oh Lord doest thou wait to avenge our souls on them that dwell on the Earth?"

Again in Revelation it says, "And I beheld the souls of those who were beheaded for their testimony of the Word of God. (That means trying to evangelize people to accept Christ as Lord and Savior.)

It appears to me that after the Rapture, the Islamics go wild and slay any Christians that have recently converted to Christ.  Boy, it is really going to suck for having delayed that decision for Christ, because those latecomers to the family of God are all going to be beheaded (according to John's Revelation).


----------



## Neubarth

Avatar4321 said:


> No one is trying to behead me.


  When last I spoke with Daniel Pearl that is exactly what he said when I warned him about going it alone in Radical Islamic haven.


----------



## dilloduck

Neubarth said:


> From THEIR perspective, not only is it bad, but all have to pay for it with throat slitting and beheading at the hands of Islamic Zannies..
> 
> In the Bible it says that the few Christians who were left on Earth (Revelation) will soon be up in heaven with God asking him.
> 
> "How long, Oh Lord doest thou wait to avenge our souls on them that dwell on the Earth?"
> 
> Again in Revelation it says, "And I beheld the souls of those who were beheaded for their testimony of the Word of God. (That means trying to evangelize people to accept Christ as Lord and Savior.)
> 
> It appears to me that after the Rapture, the Islamics go wild and slay any Christians that have recently converted to Christ.  Boy, it is really going to suck for having delayed that decision for Christ, because those latecomers to the family of God are all going to be beheaded (according to John's Revelation).



That's one of the more bizarre things I've seen people concerned about recently.


----------



## Sunni Man

Neubarth said:


> It appears to me that after the Rapture, the Islamics go wild and slay any Christians that have recently converted to Christ.  Boy, it is really going to suck for having delayed that decision for Christ, because those latecomers to the family of God are all going to be beheaded (according to John's Revelation).



Neubarth, please give me the verses in the Bible where it says anything about the Islamic people going wild and slaying anyone who has converted to Christ after the Rapture.

Also. any verses that say people are going to be beheaded who wern't taken up in the Rapture.

Thank You


----------



## Avatar4321

Neubarth said:


> From THEIR perspective, not only is it bad, but all have to pay for it with throat slitting and beheading at the hands of Islamic Zannies..
> 
> In the Bible it says that the few Christians who were left on Earth (Revelation) will soon be up in heaven with God asking him.
> 
> "How long, Oh Lord doest thou wait to avenge our souls on them that dwell on the Earth?"
> 
> Again in Revelation it says, "And I beheld the souls of those who were beheaded for their testimony of the Word of God. (That means trying to evangelize people to accept Christ as Lord and Savior.)
> 
> It appears to me that after the Rapture, the Islamics go wild and slay any Christians that have recently converted to Christ.  Boy, it is really going to suck for having delayed that decision for Christ, because those latecomers to the family of God are all going to be beheaded (according to John's Revelation).



Not sure what your fascination with decapitation is, but you might want to look into it. 

Also, I sincerely hope you arent expecting to avoid dealing with the last days. Sadly, it's not something we can avoid.


----------



## Avatar4321

Neubarth said:


> When last I spoke with Daniel Pearl that is exactly what he said when I warned him about going it alone in Radical Islamic haven.



While I am very skeptical about this, my statement remains true. No one is trying to behead me. And as such, I find it difficult to justify murder in response to this lack of beheading.


----------



## Avatar4321

dilloduck said:


> That's one of the more bizarre things I've seen people concerned about recently.



You and me both.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sunni Man said:


> Neubarth, please give me the verses in the Bible where it says anything about the Islamic people going wild and slaying anyone who has converted to Christ after the Rapture.
> 
> Also. any verses that say people are going to be beheaded who wern't taken up in the Rapture.
> 
> Thank You



Might want to start with a verse demonstrating that there will be a rapture.


----------



## mightypeon

Somebody read to much "Left behind" it seems.
When I first saw the cover, I kinda thought it was a book against Left people since you could also translate it as "Left arseholes" into German. Turned out I was right.


----------



## Neubarth

Sunni Man said:


> Neubarth, please give me the verses in the Bible where it says anything about the Islamic people going wild and slaying anyone who has converted to Christ after the Rapture.
> 
> Also. any verses that say people are going to be beheaded who wern't taken up in the Rapture.
> 
> Thank You



The Bible makes it clear that the oppressors of the Christians and Jews will come from those Islamic Countries that are named as following the False Prophet.  There are multiple tellings of the believers being beheaded after the Christians are caught up from the Earth.  Now, how can there be Christians if the Christians were all removed in a whatchamacallit a a a a Rapture.  There, that is it.

To get the whole picture you have to read Revelation.  It points out in the Beginning in the letters to the seven churches the coming Church age in history leading up to the final seven years of the Earth.  Note that the Church of Philadelphia (The Church of this age) is spared from the Tribulation.
Revelation 3
Verse
7.	And to the angel of the church in Philadelphia write; These things saith he that is holy, he that is true, he that hath the key of David, he that openeth, and no man shutteth; and shutteth, and no man openeth; 
8	I know thy works: behold, I have set before thee an open door, and no man can shut it: for thou hast a little strength, and hast kept my word, and hast not denied my name. 

10	Because thou hast kept the word of my patience, I also will keep thee from the *hour of temptation*, which shall come upon all the world, to try them that dwell upon the earth. 
11	Behold, I come quickly: hold that fast which thou hast, that no man take thy crown.
So then what happens to the people who were almost persuaded to be born again prior to the Rapture.  They of course are not caught up and have to endure that "Hour of Temptation".  If they do not convert on their own, they will be led by the greatest army of Billy Grahams ever seen on this Earth. 144,000 Jews will acknowledge that Christ was the Messiah who came the first time to be the "Lamb of God to take away the sins of the Earth"  Millions of potential Christians will be converted.  Most of the Jews will become Christians and thus persecuted by the False Prophet who will try to kill all Christians and will invade the holy land to kill all those "Damn Jewish Christians."

            Revelation 6 

9.	And when he had opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of them that were slain for the word of God, and for the testimony which they held: 
10	And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true, dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth? 
11	And white robes were given unto every one of them; and it was said unto them, that they should rest yet for a little season, until their fellowservants also and their brethren, that should be killed as they [were], should be fulfilled. 

And then the description of how the new Christians had been slain.

Revelation 20

4	And I saw thrones, and they sat upon them, and judgment was given unto them: and [I saw] the souls of them that were beheaded for the witness of Jesus, and for the word of God, and which had not worshipped the beast, neither his image, neither had received [his] mark upon their foreheads, or in their hands; and they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand years. 

Those 200 Million Radical Islamics will be beheading newly born again christians all over the globe before the charge into Israel.  It is there that they meet up with Jesus Christ himself.  

One of the best ways to describe it is, "Christ is coming back, and Boy, He is Mad as Hell, and he ain't gonna take it anymore!"


----------



## Neubarth

mightypeon said:


> Somebody read to much "Left behind" it seems.
> When I first saw the cover, I kinda thought it was a book against Left people since you could also translate it as "Left arseholes" into German. Turned out I was right.



Though I was a student of Lehaye at his church in San Diego, I disagreed with him strongly about the end times scenario.  Thirty years ago I started writing up what was going to happen.  I could easily see that the False Prophet was Mohammed. I could easily see that the AntiChrist would be an Islamic leader from Turkey (a nation made up of ten nations of the ancient Roman Empire as foretold in the Bible.)  Laheye has never agreed with me.  He is slowly coming around to my way of thinking. 

Damn, the Biblical verses are so obvious. The Bible names all the strongly Islamic nations in the world in the present era and says they are going to mount up an army and attack Israel.  That will be the death of them.  Good riddance!


----------



## Lycurgus

Neubarth said:


> Though I was a student of Lehaye at his church in San Diego, I disagreed with him strongly about the end times scenario.  Thirty years ago I started writing up what was going to happen.  I could easily see that the False Prophet was Mohammed. I could easily see that the AntiChrist would be an Islamic leader from Turkey (a nation made up of ten nations of the ancient Roman Empire as foretold in the Bible.)  Laheye has never agreed with me.  He is slowly coming around to my way of thinking.
> 
> Damn, the Biblical verses are so obvious. The Bible names all the strongly Islamic nations in the world in the present era and says they are going to mount up an army and attack Israel.  That will be the death of them.  Good riddance!




Do you see yourself as a prophet?


----------



## Bootneck

Neubarth said:


> Though I was a student of Lehaye at his church in San Diego, I disagreed with him strongly about the end times scenario.  Thirty years ago I started writing up what was going to happen.  I could easily see that the False Prophet was Mohammed. I could easily see that the AntiChrist would be an Islamic leader from Turkey (a nation made up of ten nations of the ancient Roman Empire as foretold in the Bible.)  Laheye has never agreed with me.  He is slowly coming around to my way of thinking.
> 
> Damn, the Biblical verses are so obvious. The Bible names all the strongly Islamic nations in the world in the present era and says they are going to mount up an army and attack Israel.  That will be the death of them.  Good riddance!



You know something pal, you're every bit as bad as the Islamic fundamentalists you talk of. I suggest you join the atheists. After all, atheism is a non-prophet organisation.

BTW you call for the killing of all islamic fundamentalists. I guess you ain't gonna get out of that nice comfy armchair and lead by example? No, didn't think you would for one minute.

It's because of people like you that people like me have to spend so much time clearing up the mess!

To use a biblical phrase, Go forth and multiply!


----------



## Gurdari

Neubarth said:


> There is no such thing as Radical Christianity. Radical Islam has been murdering millions of people all over the globe for well over a thousand years.
> 
> They need to be killed anywhere they are found.  The sooner the better.



You sound a bit crazy. More Muslims die compared to other religions by far... and often at the hands of so-called Christian nations (if you call Britain and the US Christian). Each religious book has more than enough violent antagonism in it for anyone to interpret as a call to kill. The problem is too many Muslims have legit grievances and can actually say 'Look how they kill our children' and get plenty of followers... so killing more will hardly REDUCE 'radical' Islam. 



Neubarth said:


> Remember, if you remove the Radical Islamic element from Islam, you will have a true religion of peace.  They will no longer have a need to blow up people and kill innocents all over the globe.



It's not a need, it is a reaction to violence... if you don't remove the CAUSE, you won't remove the EFFECT. That should make sense. 

But by all means, go ahead and try and kill your way to less violence... just let me invest in some weapons companies first.


----------



## Neubarth

Gurdari said:


> ... so killing more will hardly REDUCE 'radical' Islam.
> 
> ....... just let me invest in some weapons companies first.



Are you posting from a mental institution?  Killing people who want to kill you is a good thing.  Your desire to profit off of it shows a very troubled individual. Perhaps you could sell them the knife that they use to behead you in blood sacrifice to Allah the Moon God?

There are over forty passages in the Koran that tell the Islamic faithful to kill the unbelievers and to do other horrendous things to them or their children.  

There is no passage in the Christian Bible that tells the faithful Christians to kill the nonbelievers. In fact the Bible tells the Christian faithful to endure their persecution and death at the hands of the satanic people (like the Radical Islamics with their human beheading blood sacrifice to Allah ritual).  

The Bible tells us that God will revenge us, but we are not to fight back on our own.  

Claiming that war and political action is Christian is as believable as telling me that you still believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Gurdari

Neubarth said:


> Are you posting from a mental institution?


 Haha, is this forum a mental institution? Maybe.



Neubarth said:


> Killing people who want to kill you is a good thing.  Your desire to profit off of it shows a very troubled individual. Perhaps you could sell them the knife that they use to behead you in blood sacrifice to Allah the Moon God?


Pardon (belatedly) my sarcastic remark about investing in weapons companies. Please. As for blood sacrifices to a moon god, see my earlier post about you being crazy. Sorry, I respect your religious views.




Neubarth said:


> There are over forty passages in the Koran that tell the Islamic faithful to kill the unbelievers and to do other horrendous things to them or their children.
> 
> There is no passage in the Christian Bible that tells the faithful Christians to kill the nonbelievers. In fact the Bible tells the Christian faithful to endure their persecution and death at the hands of the satanic people (like the Radical Islamics with their human beheading blood sacrifice to Allah ritual).
> 
> 
> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible tells us that God will revenge us, but we are not to fight back on our own.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay? I haven't read the Quran yet. The bible says all kinds of crazy sh*t too, does that make Christians crazy? Only if they follow the book to the letter I suppose, and yes it mentions killing civillians and raping, having slaves, etc. all things that God apprarently regretted so he changed his mind about... unless they are all still acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that war and political action is Christian is as believable as telling me that you still believe in Santa Claus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what to make of that last bit... but wars are politcal, and Christians have often engaged in wars... and not just Bush...
Click to expand...


----------



## Neubarth

Gurdari said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a mental institution?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, is this forum a mental institution? Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing people who want to kill you is a good thing.  Your desire to profit off of it shows a very troubled individual. Perhaps you could sell them the knife that they use to behead you in blood sacrifice to Allah the Moon God?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over forty passages in the Koran that tell the Islamic faithful to kill the unbelievers and to do other horrendous things to them or their children.
> 
> There is no passage in the Christian Bible that tells the faithful Christians to kill the nonbelievers. In fact the Bible tells the Christian faithful to endure their persecution and death at the hands of the satanic people (like the Radical Islamics with their human beheading blood sacrifice to Allah ritual).
> 
> Okay? I haven't read the Quran yet. The bible says all kinds of crazy sh*t too, does that make Christians crazy? Only if they follow the book to the letter I suppose, and yes it mentions killing civillians and raping, having slaves, etc. all things that God apprarently regretted so he changed his mind about... unless they are all still acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that war and political action is Christian is as believable as telling me that you still believe in Santa Claus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what to make of that last bit... but wars are politcal, and Christians have often engaged in wars... and not just Bush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible is a book of history.  It records the cultural and ethical values of a people who sinned against their God.  Just because it reports the misconduct of the Jewish people does not mean that the miscreant behavior is condoned or accepted by God.  Note that in the Bible it says that the Jews would be scattered to the four corners of the Earth because they were unfaithful to their "God of Morality."
> 
> They were unfaithful and they were scattered.  Millions of them ended up living in Iran where an estimated ten million of them were murdered for their faith.  It seems they got steadfast in their faith only after they were punished for their apostacy.
> 
> The Bible does not condone what the Jews did that was wrong.  YOu appear to think that it does.  You need to read the history for what it is, history.
> 
> You need to read the prophecy for what it is, Prophecy.  The prophecy is all coming true in the sequence laid down in the Bible.  Amazing, isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gurdari

Neubarth said:


> The Bible is a book of history.  It records the cultural and ethical values of a people who sinned against their God.  Just because it reports the misconduct of the Jewish people does not mean that the miscreant behavior is condoned or accepted by God.  Note that in the Bible it says that the Jews would be scattered to the four corners of the Earth because they were unfaithful to their "God of Morality."
> 
> They were unfaithful and they were scattered.  Millions of them ended up living in Iran where an estimated ten million of them were murdered for their faith.  It seems they got steadfast in their faith only after they were punished for their apostacy.
> 
> The Bible does not condone what the Jews did that was wrong.  YOu appear to think that it does.  You need to read the history for what it is, history.
> 
> You need to read the prophecy for what it is, Prophecy.  The prophecy is all coming true in the sequence laid down in the Bible.  Amazing, isn't it?



Well, it seems like the bible has commands, and guidance in it... not just a recording of 'facts'. You don't find it worded as instructive morality? Surprising. 

As for a prophecy coming true, what do you mean? I would have to know that before I can conclude it is amazing...   


And ultimately, I am not surprised people would have faith in a higher power - but that amount of faith people seem to have in their fellow humans, that they 'got it right' all those years ago without having any agendas, biases of their own that would pervert the original divine message... that is amazing.


----------

